# Anatomy Of A K-Hole



## Puffer Fish (Apr 8, 2011)

My friends,
As I wonder through the corridors of my MIND ... and navigate through my _subconscious _...
I stumble on *K*. The compound enters my sy*Stem* and I find _MY function_ in a _ghostly fog_ .... _anticipation ... and light_ ....

[video=youtube;UB8NofPUbaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB8NofPUbaU[/video]

Perception _SHIFTS _.... and all Matter slowly dissipates in it's tactile sense .... a little more .. and *Blast OFF*.
I AM ready to enter !







Join me on this Voyage !
What have you fund in the K hole ?
Share your experiences.
I invite you to a discussion as I dissolve.

Dave, I am interested in your INSIGHT .... please _leash your EGO on this_ ONE and tell me a story !
We already know you can do the most.

[video=youtube;rynvewVe21Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rynvewVe21Y&[/video]

[video=youtube;WDiEXRMB-u8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDiEXRMB-u8&feature=player_embedded[/video]

[video=vimeo;16889111]http://vimeo.com/16889111[/video]


----------



## elenor.rigby (Apr 8, 2011)

woke up so to speak one time in the kitchen, upon the work surface on my back like a dog feet up. head in the bread bin.. for real.. just a glimpse of the majic anesthetic. good luck and happy tripping, hold on tight...


----------



## Karmapuff (Apr 8, 2011)

I don't think it's my time yet, The hole is going to have to wait.

I did a bit of K it was very fuzzy and tranquil... Bigger dose, Stay tuned!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 10, 2011)

Ahhh .... _jello_ ....first .... _past the fog_ .... right through the bridge TO the Enchanted Loom !


----------



## elenor.rigby (Apr 11, 2011)

try her with some charlie 50/50. mmmmmm. prevents bread bin behavour, well delays it anyway. haha. oooh those were the days. hold on tight.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 11, 2011)

elenor.rigby said:


> try her with some charlie 50/50. mmmmmm. prevents bread bin behavour, well delays it anyway. haha. oooh those were the days. hold on tight.


Wow, I never heard of that combination .... but why would you do that .... ??
What is bread bin behavior ?


----------



## elenor.rigby (Apr 11, 2011)

Its time for you to tell me alittle. How are you doing it? We did.. Liquid ket on saucer. Microwave quickly, scrape powder. Snort. Wobble. Fall. Wake up. Madness. More in between of course.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 11, 2011)

I find K to be a great companion ... but I would never use it to equalize a coke buzz.
When I was younger, we bumped on the side of MDMA at parties.
Yet .... I have learned of the magic of the 'k-hole' and that is what
I aim for ... in my journeys. Obviously this is done 'in safety' and at
higher dosages !



Tell me a story of your K-hole trip ?
If you don't mind ... have you brought 
any experiences of celestial nature ?


----------



## elenor.rigby (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah yeah, tooooo stoned now. will continue this thread in my head and get back to you...... the kole you talk about.. the man talks of the k hole. the k hole. hole.hole. haha going to phone paul and remenice.. get back to ya.. mad head...


----------



## journo (Apr 12, 2011)

first time i did ket i was always saying that a K hole was not gonna happen,all in the mind etc ... however when i rattled my first mega line followed by another i sunk into its deepest depths the perceptions of hearing people but not seeing them were there, the euphoric happyness at having 0 control over anything, not even my own mind, the brief reality watching one of my mates twitch in his own hole then for me to fall back in was pretty good but intensely strong... madness and mayhem and the comedown is only overcome with a small bomber of speed and plenty of joints ... amazing drug


----------



## BangBangNig (Apr 12, 2011)

k holes fascinate me extremely, but i will never experience one.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> k holes fascinate me extremely, but i will never experience one.


Are you not allowed to walk into them ?


----------



## journo (Apr 12, 2011)

I love just hyping myself to take any decent or new drug i come into contact with ... just wouldnt touch smack or crack tbh 
anything else and il rattle it til i explode


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Why the limits ?
Don't believe the hype ... !


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

the ever long search for a k hole in my neck of the woods i can find a troll under a bridge faster then any k


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Man ... U gotta take a picture of that troll .... I always wanted to see a real ONE !!


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2011)

you catch em


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Bro I love the art ... seriously !
Made My day !
And it was a rough one so Thank YOU.



Also, yellow trolls are my favorite ... as that is the only type that lives in the K hole !!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 12, 2011)

i know. how would i go about entering into this Hole place? some1 please help me out.,. i must know its power and glory.


----------



## Daath (Apr 12, 2011)

Little elves may drop some in your basket.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Daath said:


> Little elves may drop some in your basket.


Ya but Elves are dangerous cause they like to eat the Pixies .... !!
And we can not have that !
As the Pixies produce all the DMT ...
Can't YOU C ??









I think the bandit made a *Freudian slip* and is secretly thinking of Glory Holes !!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 12, 2011)

its cool. shit, they can all come visit me. ill be ready.


----------



## Daath (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah, I must be mistaken! I was thinking of the mechanical elves from the DmT universe.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 12, 2011)

Well ... *The mechanical elves* run the show ... but Pixies make the shit ... last time I checked !!
*Norman* is a Pixie ... he visits my HOOD


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 12, 2011)

uhhhh yea. haha me too. i was just implying on how much i really wanna try K.


----------



## Daath (Apr 12, 2011)

Me too. I am quite intrigued!


----------



## journo (Apr 13, 2011)

its extortionate prices here but it is worth every penny lmao £80 a gram but always just 'pure' ket


----------



## elenor.rigby (Apr 13, 2011)

£80 a gram sounds about right, although in my experience a gram is plenty. plenty for you , your mate, his mate, their mates, to experience K. It is very easy to fall into the hole. trial and error dosage required. hence bread bin behavour mentioned earlier. not a very social drug, unless cut with charlie 50/50. wobble.com. really good fun. those were the days.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow £80 a gram ... it that a standard for the whole UK ?


----------



## BangBangNig (Apr 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Are you not allowed to walk into them ?


 Exactly


----------



## journo (Apr 13, 2011)

think so man its just always been £80 cept probably really far north like inverness and aberdeen iv found it gets more expensive for any drug


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 13, 2011)

Some friends of mine were injecting K back in the 90's. They reported to me having out of body experiences, being able to see through walls and other interesting visions. I wasn't interested in needles really.  I did it once at a party after a couple beers. Instantly I felt like I drank 40 beers, an hour later I felt like absolute shit. Did a bump once while on mushrooms, kicked up the visuals a few notches and planted me to a couch.

I'd do it on mushrooms again.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Some friends of mine were injecting K back in the 90's. They reported to me having out of body experiences, being able to see through walls and other interesting visions. I wasn't interested in needles really.  I did it once at a party after a couple beers. Instantly I felt like I drank 40 beers, an hour later I felt like absolute shit. Did a bump once while on mushrooms, kicked up the visuals a few notches and planted me to a couch.
> 
> I'd do it on mushrooms again.


noted



sounds like K is amazing while on MDMA, LSD, AND mushrooms!
sweet!
=]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 13, 2011)

right. got alot of the others now i just need to find sum k for myself. o where o where could it be?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 13, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> right. got alot of the others now i just need to find sum k for myself. o where o where could it be?


you may find out soon


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Apr 13, 2011)

nice. has the hunt finally come to a end? stay tuned and see!


----------



## `Dave (Apr 14, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> noted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is  and nos... its amazing combining it with nos


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;GTiRHylH2Fo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTiRHylH2Fo[/video]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Bro I love the art ... seriously !
> Made My day !
> And it was a rough one so Thank YOU.
> 
> ...



Now that shit sir made my laugh tune in ten different frequencies 

I can see how they came up with the concept of the troll


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 15, 2011)

I enjoy your _outbursts of joy_ Kind friend !
Good to see You on line.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 15, 2011)

Indians scattered, 
On dawn's highway bleeding
Ghosts crowd the young child&#8217;s, 
Fragile eggshell mind

We have assembled inside, 
This ancient and insane theater
To propagate our lust for life, 
And flee the swarming wisdom of the streets.

The barns have stormed 
The windows kept,
And only one of all the rest 
To dance and save us 
From the divine mockery of words,
Music inflames temperament. 

Ooh great creator of being 
Grant us one more hour, 
To perform our art 
And perfect our lives. 

We need great golden copulations,

When the true kings murderers 
Are allowed to roam free,
A thousand magicians arise in the land 
Where are the feast we are promised?


----------



## Karmapuff (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Daath (Apr 15, 2011)

Mmmmmm.... Bump. 

Got my shovel!


----------



## Karmapuff (Apr 16, 2011)

Daath said:


> Mmmmmm.... Bump.
> 
> Got my shovel!


I burried reality..  Well atleast i thought i did... I was walking around my house in the forest area for 30 minutes talking to trees.

Then went to lie down on some leafs which.. was a magical experience and I owe it all to pufferrr


----------



## Daath (Apr 16, 2011)

Karmapuff said:


> I burried reality..  Well atleast i thought i did... I was walking around my house in the forest area for 30 minutes talking to trees.
> 
> Then went to lie down on some leafs which.. was a magical experience and I owe it all to pufferrr


He does seem to know what he talks about.


----------



## Karmapuff (Apr 16, 2011)

Daath said:


> He does seem to know what he talks about.


Puffer Fish or the trees? I agree with both.


----------



## drdankodstanko (Apr 16, 2011)

My favorite hole of all time: 
I had just insufulated(not sure if I spelled that right) my fist what I had considered to be large dose at the time. I was approxamatley a 1/4 of a gram which we had just finished drying on a hotplate. Mmmmmmmm warm k. Shorly after I started getting all the usual signs that this was going to be something of epic proportions. Before any visual distortions I was having very intense audio and time distortion. What had felt like an hour was 4 to 5 mins. And then the true fun had begun.

In the blink of an eye my vision was not so terribly fuzzy yet but everything had seemed to turn into a mosaic tile picture. Like my vision was pixelated and everything was made up of millions of pieces. Then moments after my beautiful vison change this piercing fast white lazer shot across my vision scattering all of the mosaic tiles and I would proceed to watch them fall back into place. Everytime the tiles would scatter they would fall back into place and I would be somewhere different than the previos arrangement. And I don't mean in a different seat I mean totaly different place(the forest, the desert, the ocean to name a few I remeber). Then next thing I know I'm climbing a mountain, I'm not in fear of falling or being harmed it was just calming. .at this point I'm slowly starting to come back around and hear voices of my friends in the room. I hear one of them talking about how out of it I looked and how I didn't even finish the .4 g I had infront of me, all the while still climbing this beautifull mountian with a breath taking view. It was at this point I looked up to see that I was looking up at myself slouched over through a pile of k. It was like I had shrunk down and climbed down into the picture I was blowing my k off of and was looking up at myself through the pile of k. Weirdest most moving hole ever.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice one brother .... I now how that is like.
And share your sentiments !


----------



## Daath (Apr 16, 2011)

K is definitely cleaner than MXE. They both have a very similar numbing effect. I noticed smoking a cigarette felt the same with both, but somehow MXE is... Tweakier... More 'on edge'. A little more conducive to thinking, it seems. With K I was able to just sit and relax, and I didn't get the sweaty palms feeling. I was definitely warmer than normal, though, which my wife also noticed.

I was going bump, bump, bump all night long, but was unable to dig deep enough. Insufflation was a little difficult for me, as I found the cold sting and unusual drip a little shocking. Maybe powdering it some more would help with this. I also didn't bother weighing it out, as I figured I could just judge how I felt with each successive bump. At one point I made a small line, but was only able to do half due to the stinging sensation in my nose.

The day after, with K, left me feeling a little lethargic, but not brain-dead like MXE. I still had little motivation, but that wasn't difficult to overcome. MXE always seemed to leave me feeling like a zombie the day after.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you sir .... you have no idea how long I was waiting for a nice and short comparison .... like that.


----------



## Daath (Apr 16, 2011)

One more thought. MXE had a definite 'up and down thing' going on, whereas K felt quite linear.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 16, 2011)

How geometric in your description !
Do enough of K and you are going to 
drop .... quite violently down ... trust me.
Just have to find that sweet spot and take
it slow as you slide down.


----------



## Daath (Apr 16, 2011)

I believe I have plenty to do just that. We will see! Hopefully soon!


----------



## drdankodstanko (Apr 17, 2011)

It might sound strange but I enjoy the violent drop off from reality.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 17, 2011)

As do I .... but we know it's coming. 
For someone new this might feel 
dramatic.



P.S do many people in 'Jamaica' do K ?


----------



## cocobuds (Apr 17, 2011)

How long are you in a Khole? Is it enlightening?..enchanting..? all of the above..?? I want a shovel.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 17, 2011)

Well ... allow me to describe to you what the journey looks like at junction.
At certain dosages ... imagine the _view in your periphery_ .... as you 
fix into this reality .... as you enter the hole .... something like this 
happens. Reminds me of _*Droste Effect*_ ...

[video=youtube;ZKhxal5-inI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKhxal5-inI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;CEauXI6fV2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEauXI6fV2A[/video]

Depending on the dosage ... you do arrive to the next 'place of reference' where 
reality ... again ... shifts.
For Me that IS.


----------



## cocobuds (Apr 17, 2011)

Oddly enough, thats exactly what I thought it would be like.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok.. My Attemption to document my trip.. definitely Aced this par3!! 

Started with 150mg, then laid back and tried to keep still, as to avoid my prone-ness to nausea with K. The plan was to give the 150 about 15 minutes to settle, then consume more if need be. For the most part, eyes were kept shut to perserve the internal visionz. But every once in a while I peeled my lids back to peek around the corners, and reveal the strange wonders of what used to be the bedroom. It was all the same, in essence, at this point.. but a slight tweaking had been made to everything. Someone or some_thing_ had been messing around with my stuff.. altering everything and changing them, only minutely though. The stucco ceiling was the same, except that it looked like the one belonging to my childhood room, my old room as a toddler. Mine, but _not_ mine, ya know? I brought my hands up to give myself a quick facerub, only to discover a disconnection .. "These are my hands and arms, but from a distance" or something like that. 

Time was being stretched thin. The fifteen minutes passed with a snail's pace. Each perceived '10 minutes' was like, 2 minutes. It was time to compound the dose. I rose from the bed with ease, and I found standing to be quite pleasant too. Each step towards the pre-fabbed 250mg rail was pleasant as well, but not particularily easy, nor hard. The steps _just _were  It's the best I can explain it. I stared at the rail, contemplating the business at hand. ..And _fwaapp_.. I regained my senses.. Apparently I stood for some time, nearly twenty minutes, to the best of my recollection. Stunned when I looked at the clock, I decided to buckle down and put that 250 down. Fumbling with the straw, I did just that, and made my way back to the bed.

It was no time at all until it all went digital.. The best way to explain it is this: 
With my eyes closed, the familiar view up at my ceiling was still present, very clear. But then my '16x9' field collapsed vertically in on itself and pixelated. As quick as it collapsed, it expanded and reconstituted to completely surround me.. and from my percerption, I pulled back, as in zooming out or going 'wide' (as pertaining to video cameras) to reveal a nearly 360 degree view of everything. Almost as if I was an orb floating above myself, viewing every angle of the space I occupied at once. This all with the eyes closed. I remained here for quite a while I think.. I find it difficult to recall the thought process at this point. 

A while later, when the orb-view had subsided, I was engulfed by an unbelievably vivid vision. Non-specific, and seemingly without a clear motive, I was dropped into a 'theatre box seat' with a bird's eye view of a strange mechanical world veiled in a light fog. With a blue hued atmosphere, a landscape full of pipes and wragged metal was observed, almost as if it was the rotting ancient plumbing of some city of the future. Not a sewer, but a place where 'people' would still inhabit. These people would be the sort that society would forget. This place was a refuge for lost souls, I think. The final destination for the bowels of humanity. I tried to magnify and investigate, but as quickly as the vision appeared, it dissapated.

At this point, I had been gone for about 40 minutes after the last 250mg was insufflated, and while I was dropping back to earth, or climbing back up, whichever.. I was still sufficiently konked, but now with some of my wits about me. This is when some of the fear boiled to the surface. I needed to keep reassuring myself it was only anasthetic, I was fine. I don't know if it the fear of coming back, or the fear that I may _never_ come back to my earthly body. It passed eventually, as my senses regained, and the bricks and mortar of the house pieced themselves back together around me.

A wicked tiredness befell me.. I succumbed and fell fast asleep. 

A few hours later I awoke with slight vertigo, but nothing unmanageable. Like a hangover from a moderate night of drinking. Truthfully, I am pumped for my next trip.. thinking of consuming 500mg at once.. I should think I'll drop off that cliff quite rightly  

Oh yes, and a BIG handshake and a wink is due to my Pal and fellow Adventurer.. Thanks Brother.. For the BleSSing


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 18, 2011)

Nicely crafted Mr Man !!
I feel as YOU know me so much better NOW.
I must command you on the altitude and 
Congrats ON THE 
*Breakthrough* !

We NOW share a part of the same HEAD Space !
As I echo this report in my travels.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL YeSS!! Even Orville and Wilbur had help with their _flight_.. as a certain gilled Goliath helped facilitate _my_ flight.. Or my burrowing .. 
And that second pic articulates the _digitization_ quite nicely.. to a T!

Assimilation has _Commenced.._


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow back to earth ......how did I get in this thread ?


----------



## plantvision (Apr 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Ok.. My Attemption to document my trip.. definitely Aced this par3!!
> 
> Started with 150mg, then laid back and tried to keep still, as to avoid my prone-ness to nausea with K. The plan was to give the 150 about 15 minutes to settle, then consume more if need be. For the most part, eyes were kept shut to perserve the internal visionz. But every once in a while I peeled my lids back to peek around the corners, and reveal the strange wonders of what used to be the bedroom. It was all the same, in essence, at this point.. but a slight tweaking had been made to everything. Someone or some_thing_ had been messing around with my stuff.. altering everything and changing them, only minutely though. The stucco ceiling was the same, except that it looked like the one belonging to my childhood room, my old room as a toddler. Mine, but _not_ mine, ya know? I brought my hands up to give myself a quick facerub, only to discover a disconnection .. "These are my hands and arms, but from a distance" or something like that.
> 
> ...


 
WoooooooW, wow.... I am a believer......READY to GO.....


----------



## Unnk (Apr 21, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> A while later, when the orb-view had subsided, I was engulfed by an unbelievably vivid vision. Non-specific, and seemingly without a clear motive, I was dropped into a 'theatre box seat' with a bird's eye view of a strange mechanical world veiled in a light fog. With a blue hued atmosphere, a landscape full of pipes and wragged metal was observed, almost as if it was the rotting ancient plumbing of some city of the future. Not a sewer, but a place where 'people' would still inhabit. These people would be the sort that society would forget. This place was a refuge for lost souls, I think. The final destination for the bowels of humanity. I tried to magnify and investigate, but as quickly as the vision appeared, it dissapated.



this world you speak of is oddly EXACTLY what i just played through in portals 2 fucking weird mate


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmm, I haven't delved into Valve's latest offering yet.. The first one reversed my polarities  Loved It.
Perhaps I should purchase a copy soon and investigate further.. This could be my chance to unravel _that _mystery?
Thanks for bringing this to my attention, Brother


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 21, 2011)

Man .... after last nights ... ride .... MY _Teleportation Station ...
_Is acting sketchy .... sending over strangers !_






_


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 21, 2011)

That's not.. no couldn't be..
That's not Mr. Layton is it? Did he drop by to shake your hand?
Classic.. CLASSIC!! LOL


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 21, 2011)

And look at the cutie on the right !!
Chow on that SIR !!
I would love to Drape her in 
Pink PVC ....


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 21, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow back to earth ......how did I get in this thread ?


Maybe, just _maybe_.. you'd like to perform an autopsy on your own plunge into your fissure ? A look through the keyhole into the _headroom_ of one p&#365;f*'*&#399;r &#402;ísh..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 24, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Maybe, just _maybe_.. you'd like to perform an autopsy on your own plunge into your fissure ? A look through the keyhole into the _headroom_ of one p&#365;f*'*&#399;r &#402;ísh..


You know It SIR !
I simply need to* recalibrate my perception* of _'this state'_ with *vocabulary* of other 'takers' on/off the subject !
For _adequate ... form _in which to communicate my findings.

For now I will give you THIS VID .... K ... Medium Setting ....ripped right out of my HEAD .... 4 YOU !!

[video=youtube;zDStZRaMISs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDStZRaMISs&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (Apr 25, 2011)

Most def, Puffer. It's a difficult thing to render descriptions of experiences alien to this realm. The composition of your state transposed onto simple computer screens .. hard to convey accurately.. I know.
I feel though, with the command of languages that you have, an effective result will be had. Feel free to use any language you choose


----------



## cocobuds (Apr 26, 2011)

He has sufficiently portrayed a positive k experience in regards to my desire to partake.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Apr 26, 2011)

LOL ... Psychedelics are not about a positive experiences .... more about _awakening experiences_ !
So if you are just laughing .... you are doing something wrong !


----------



## cocobuds (Apr 26, 2011)

By 'positive experience' i mean, not ending in death. Ive cried my eyes out through several mushroom trips. Still a positive experience.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 3, 2011)

Daath said:


> Little elves may drop some in your basket.


That's actually exactly what happened.. Those awesome little elves... 



Are you guys measuring your K before snortin it up? Or just eyeballing?


Is it a forgiving substance, or should I pay attention to my dosage?


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 3, 2011)

No I would pay attention .... have a look at CaNNs wicked report .... _music in description_ of what to expect.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 3, 2011)

I swear i saw his report but now i cant seem to find it... 

Help please?


----------



## `Dave (May 4, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> That's actually exactly what happened.. Those awesome little elves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol measuring out k doses.... yanks eh


----------



## rastakolnikov (May 6, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow £80 a gram ... it that a standard for the whole UK ?


I've never heard of it being even close to that expensive. 
In Devon it goes for more like £15 a gram


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 6, 2011)

rastakolnikov said:


> I've never heard of it being even close to that expensive.
> In Devon it goes for more like £15 a gram


Thank YOU Rasta .... sometimes ... I think that _*'Dave'*_ is on* DRUGS* .... when he gives us ....
prices of ...*DRUGS* .... in his hood ... !!


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 6, 2011)

`Dave said:


> lol measuring out k doses.... yanks eh


Well it's better then slipping into a K-hole and never coming out...


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 6, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Well it's better then slipping into a K-hole and never coming out...


 
[ten chars]


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 6, 2011)

Tried my first bump of K 2 night's ago and i gotta say... WoooHoooo. Didnt do much, only 60mg or so, just wanted to know the feeling before i take a fatty bump... 


All i can say about it is... My body sinks as my sole rises...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

elenor.rigby said:


> £80 a gram sounds about right, although in my experience a gram is plenty. plenty for you , your mate, his mate, their mates, to experience K. It is very easy to fall into the hole. trial and error dosage required. hence bread bin behavour mentioned earlier. not a very social drug, unless cut with charlie 50/50. wobble.com. really good fun. those were the days.


I'm quite "sorrowed" at the fact that I missed a good portion of this thread's evaluative dialogue. But I'm sure there's more anatomical positions we can all reminisce about! A gram could easily be split five ways and have a good effect on all the surveyors 

What I think is missing is the minute vantage point in which Ketamine presents itself. For many who first come in contact with Ketamine there confused as to where they're going with the substance... the high is an acquired taste. It doesn't propel you into a K hole as first assumed but it takes a sort of conditioning to attain such a state of mind. You must not assume that you'll be thrusted into a blunder of confusion and sinking into a cascading hole that resonates the undertaking of death. It's purely analytical, remember that


----------



## JealousGreen (May 6, 2011)

wish I knew where to get my hands in a wee bit. I'd be inclined to give it a whirl.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> wish I knew where to get my hands in a wee bit. I'd be inclined to give it a whirl.


I'm pretty sure it'll give you a whirl 

If you're a connoisseur of fine brewed alcohol and have a good knack for the conversational evoking abilities of wine... then your in a for a treat with Ketamine


----------



## MediMary (May 6, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I enjoy your _outbursts of joy_ Kind friend !
> Good to see You on line.


chester is pretty cool, I need some k in my life


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 6, 2011)

MediMary said:


> chester is pretty cool, I need some k in my life


I knew there had to be a bigger reason behind my big Chetto obsession


----------



## Daath (May 7, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I knew there had to be a bigger reason behind my big Chetto obsession


It's this:


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

^thats a stretch. Looking pretty hard to find the phallus in that.


----------



## Daath (May 7, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> ^thats a stretch. Looking pretty hard to find the phallus in that.


Yet you found it.


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

I just wanted to play devils advocate. I, in fact, eat dick-shaped foods exclusively.


----------



## Daath (May 7, 2011)

cocobuds said:


> I just wanted to play devils advocate. I, in fact, eat dick-shaped foods exclusively.


So cracking that nut would prove rather unpalatable to you then.


----------



## cocobuds (May 7, 2011)

Yea. I just go ahead and fuck it if it looks like female genitalia.
<< Tell me you wouldnt fuck that nut.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

Please Mind YOUR step AS YOU Fall into a hole !!



[video=youtube;6pDfC1om4BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pDfC1om4BQ[/video]


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 10, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Please Mind YOUR step AS YOU Fall into a hole !!
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;6pDfC1om4BQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pDfC1om4BQ[/video]


puffer, where is this at?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

This IS taking Place In Stockholm Sweden June 7 -12 .... My Friend !!

[video=youtube;FxMCzytL0k8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxMCzytL0k8[/video]

Watch that HOLE !!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

A great friend is giving me some Ket (YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUCK YEAH. FINALLY. FUCKING FINALLY. *prays* "please let it go through, please!" 

Honestly, I intend to make the most use out of it. IM injection thus is required. Not good at IVing myself, and perhaps would consider letting a friend shoot me up with it.
I feel like my life has been leading up to this point.. I remember when I felt like that the first time I did LSD. Holy shit. Was that a night. So many coincedences happened in a row. Then I saw someone make it rain through pure thought power, and we discussed such abstract topics I thought I was going a celestial being, it was strange. Best trip I've ever had. Still.. I can't get over it. 

I will be tripping tonight, to prepare myself.. 900mg DXM with GFJ that potentiates it. Intense meditation and introspection will be required. I need to be able to get there myself.. Without earth shattering doses.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> A great friend is giving me some Ket (YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUCK YEAH. FINALLY. FUCKING FINALLY. *prays* "please let it go through, please!"
> 
> Honestly, I intend to make the most use out of it. IM injection thus is required. Not good at IVing myself, and perhaps would consider letting a friend shoot me up with it.
> ...


Brother I share YOUR EXcitement !!
Do report Your findings !!
Love YOUr ... logs 
Head above water !!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Brother I share YOUR EXcitement !!
> Do report Your findings !!
> Love YOUr ... logs
> Head above water !!


 I must be really starting to trip.. I realized, that looks like a pattern.. The bottom, being the biggest and most detailed, and it slowly getting smaller and less detailed. The sphere at the top is somehow related to the earth's shape as a sphere. I knew how, but I forgot. Holy shit.. This is gonna be intense..


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> I must be really starting to trip.. I realized, that looks like a pattern.. The bottom, being the biggest and most detailed, and it slowly getting smaller and less detailed. The sphere at the top is somehow related to the earth's shape as a sphere. I knew how, but I forgot. Holy shit.. This is gonna be intense..


Now it looks like one really big shroom, with a small shroom coming from inside it.. WTF


----------



## Da'at (Jun 10, 2011)

You should try laying down in a dark room and closing your eyes.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey DID YOU check the Fridge Letter D ??


----------



## Da'at (Jun 10, 2011)

In a way. It seemed to start getting a bit moist, so I moved to my box.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hey DID YOU check the Fridge Letter D ??


 I really feel like you are just trying to confuse me here.. But I can't be certain.. I want it to get dark.. Damn South Florida's long days..


----------



## Da'at (Jun 10, 2011)

Not to confuse you. Meant for me. 

Go swim in your brain!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

Haddaway I apologize for the confusion.
That was my fault ... unintentional confusion in a bubble of TIME !
Daat was here at perfect junction needed to use the opportunity.

D3vl was asking when to blast OFF !


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah.. It all makes sense now.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 10, 2011)

im not sure i know whats goin on but its gotta be awesome.


----------



## Da'at (Jun 10, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Haddaway I apologize for the confusion.
> That was my fault ... unintentional confusion in a bubble of TIME !
> Daat was here at perfect junction needed to use the opportunity.
> 
> D3vl was asking when to blast OFF !


Sorry for the delay. My internets died and I had to replace the modem. I'll pm U.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 10, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Yeah.. It all makes sense now.


I love YOUr ATTITUde Chapp !!







Bandit ... Life is awesome !!


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 11, 2011)

Well.. Didn't expect that shit. I mean it wasn't earth shattering or anything, but it was some crazy shit. I started having an OBE, and before this everything became real jello-ey. I kept on rising, everything was rising, higher and higher. I felt like I was going through a silk cloth, just floating through the clouds, and I could imagine the silk cloth and what it looked like while I was flowing through it. I got pulled back really far (like a rubber band) and it FLUNG me back into reality. Interestingly enough, I had just been commenting on the Dextroverse.org (DXM forum, has the most interesting threads..) about how everywhere I looked for the last 2 years 11:11 had been present. I couldn't stop seeing the numbers. I didn't even know it had real relevance all over the world (found it out tonight, and some other crazy shit) So I discussed this earlier today in a thread on there, as someone had previously mentioned it, and I started realizing it was a huge phenomena especially with DXM, but also with any kind of spiritual path. So I came back from the OBE and I look at the clock (I don't much, which is what makes it weird) and it's 11:11. I'm so shocked I scream out, "WHAT THE FUCK" and it turns 11:12 a second later. Then I started posting on there. Everything was 11:11. My posts were at 11:11, 1:01, 2:02, 1:11, etc.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 11, 2011)

http://dextroverse.org/zine/zine11/


> My Experience With 11:11
> by Gravol
> 
> In Dec. of '98 I started talking to this girl on the phone which
> ...


http://dextroverse.org/zine/zine12/


> THE DXM ENIGMA - THE PYRAMIDS AND 11:11
> 
> AND HOW IT COULD AFFECT YOU
> by Anonymous
> ...


From DXM Zine 15 http://dextroverse.org/zine/zine15/


> DXM AND THE 11:11 PHENOMENON
> 
> Increasing numbers of individuals are reporting strange phenomena involving 11:11 - as seen on digital clocks, phone numbers, addresses, VCR timers, dates, etc. This phenomenon is not directly linked to DXM because millions experience this and do not use any drugs at all; however, an increasing number of individuals who use DXM are reporting strange occurrences in the land of coincidence. Several websites, forums, and reports have been written on it. In fact, there is so much information that an entire book could be written. The symbology of 11:11 typically represents "Remembrance Day" or the act of remembering, or becoming lucid, in this life and realizing the current state of things. Many people will go through their entire life sleepwalking and never be clued into a greater reality, and this is for a reason. However, for those who see and experience 11:11 and similar coincidences, they should not ignore it.
> 
> ...


This all sounds crazy.. Maybe just crazy enough..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 11, 2011)

LOL
Tenner had a small Meet and Greet with the Number Anomalies .... I hope he finds YOUR last entry ... so He could read !!

[video=youtube;Fd4ANWMiaZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd4ANWMiaZg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 11, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> LOL
> Tenner had a small Meet and Greet with the Number Anomalies .... I hope he finds YOUR last entry ... so He could read !!
> 
> [video=youtube;Fd4ANWMiaZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd4ANWMiaZg&NR=1[/video]


 lol, nice game show.. I'm trying to sign up. 
Yeah, hopefully.. 
So, I should be having only .5g of K. If I ration this, should I get a few discombobulating trips from this? I think so, but my tolerance to dissociatives isn't exactly low.


----------



## sven deisel (Jun 12, 2011)

if you have high tol. probly only 2 times worth. damn i miss my old friend k its been to long


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> if you have high tol. probly only 2 times worth. damn i miss my old friend k its been to long


 Even with IM?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 13, 2011)

Dude ... You tell us that you have high tolerance .... so we bounce back what is feasible with all details given.
Bang that into your muscle and see what happens ... ya _*it is going to hurt*_ ... trust me ... this is not smack ... and going into your muscle.
NONE of that warm fuzzy feelings ...

Ya U need way less if you shoot that shit .... but YOU have 
that famous high tolerance to _Disociatives .... as YOu tell US.

Just as a reference lets put this here ... thank you Erowid !!







_


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Dude ... You tell us that you have high tolerance .... so we bounce back what is feasible with all details given.
> Bang that into your muscle and see what happens ... ya _*it is going to hurt*_ ... trust me ... this is not smack ... and going into your muscle.
> Ya way less if you shoot that shit .... but YOU have
> that famous high tolerance to _Disociatives .... as YOu tell US.
> ...


I sense a bit of apprehension in this post.. Or maybe it's just me  lol Puffer, you're great. I shall be plunging off the deep end of your pool for once, eh?  I have decided on 200mg IM initially, and 300mg IM following this, whenever I feel that is necessary of course. I can't hide my excitement for this to happen. I will post EXACTLY what happens, the SECOND it happens. I just looked at that erowid page today, and sent it to someone also . The world is smaller and bigger than we can imagine.

(also, sorry, I didn't respond to the email, I shall respond tomorrow, I just didn't have the time to respond in the length I felt proper, hope you understand)


----------



## hiphip247 (Jun 13, 2011)

your in for a hell of a fun ride haddaway


----------



## Tenner (Jun 13, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> LOL
> Tenner had a small Meet and Greet with the Number Anomalies .... I hope he finds YOUR last entry ... so He could read !!
> 
> [video=youtube;Fd4ANWMiaZg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fd4ANWMiaZg&NR=1[/video]


I did read it  I never saw the number 11:11 despite seeing almost every number and symbol... I`m thinking, if you get in your head about finding 11:11 you might be subconciously waiting to look at the time. 

I also imagined the the most colourful image one could see and at the time was thinking of a "colour salad" as food for our mind  As a recreational dose I mean, just colour in a crazy vibrant pattern! 

Its amazing how you can kinda "construct" in your mind while on K 

Puffer, when I was seeing the numbers there were cannabis mdma and laughing gas involved too 

Do you guys have a common colour you see in your CEV`s? mine seems to be mainly blue


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 13, 2011)

To tell YOU the truth ... I have never really payed much attention to Closed Eye Visuals
As I am usually BUG eyed while UNDER and enjoy knowing where I am Tripping .. 







Would hate to fall OF that ROOF I LIKE TO TRIP ON

But now that YOU have mentioned IT ...
I will pay close attention and report back.


----------



## Haddaway (Jun 13, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I did read it  I never saw the number 11:11 despite seeing almost every number and symbol... I`m thinking, if you get in your head about finding 11:11 you might be subconciously waiting to look at the time.
> 
> I also imagined the the most colourful image one could see and at the time was thinking of a "colour salad" as food for our mind  As a recreational dose I mean, just colour in a crazy vibrant pattern!
> 
> ...


My CEVs are usually rainbows or actual images.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 13, 2011)

that is interesting that you usually see blue as your most common Closed Eye Visual color.
i could say the same but i have to say i see all colors over most colors 

but Puffer fish...you really haven't really stared at your closed eye visuals?
i get what you mean on enjoying your setting and surrounds.
but you will not believe what your mind will reveal to you behind closed eye lids.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 13, 2011)

So Puffer, you take DMT and stare at the room?

I`m having trouble understanding this


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 13, 2011)

I vape DMT and look around .... sometimes I get on the roof of My building and watch the grass below swirl in patterns .... like a coiling serpent ...
No worries ... there is a patio there with safety fence ... 
I Look at surfaces .... flickering lights .... then blast off to Hyperspace ...
(please understand this is in the context of the buzz itself ... I do not smoke DMT alone in a room and stare at walls .... look at it from a _situational perspective_)

In terms of CEV's ... (I define them as patterns on eyelids ....as _I have my eyes closed_ ... is this what we are talking about ?)
Visuals, that come to focus inside the brain .... are a different thing altogether ..... perhaps I am using the wrong terminology to explain.
Perhaps this makes more sense now ?

Yes ?

BBQ .. thank YOU for a wicked PM ... I am touched and will definitely respond.
In fact it made my day ... can not wait to see the booklet and quotes.
Super cool Bro !!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 14, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I vape DMT and look around .... sometimes I get on the roof of My building and watch the grass below swirl in patterns .... like a coiling serpent ...
> No worries ... there is a patio there with safety fence ...
> I Look at surfaces .... flickering lights .... then blast off to Hyperspace ...
> 
> ...


I think so


----------



## `Dave (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah its weird CEVS with k, if I think of something the image is much clearer and like hd'd pretty sweet!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 21, 2011)

thank you mescalinebandit!!!!!!

and also thank you for bringing me to the attention that I AM OUT!!!


hahahaha

just kidding 

much love everyone <3



`Dave said:


> Yeah its weird CEVS with k, if I think of something the image is much clearer and like hd'd pretty sweet!!


are you saying that K visuals are a lot more like an actual images such as microscopic and macroscopic things??
like so...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 21, 2011)

haha. im taking a trip down the hole here myself shortly. just wanted to keep some good reading close to the top. u know what i mean BBQ.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 21, 2011)

R u talking about LSD in a K thread ?


----------



## dankshizzle (Jun 21, 2011)

&#9733;«&#733;every binge begins with kay&#733;»&#9733;


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 21, 2011)

not this time. ive just been amazed by sum kind of portal or something.................haha.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like I'll have my hands on some K by the next weekend. I will be insufflating as I tend to have a spiritual aversion to hypodermic needles, and my own volition.

I will make 6 lines ~50mg each, take one up each nostril every fifteen minutes until I fall off.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet, I should have some ket in a few days. will be my first experience with it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 3, 2011)

cheers darth!!!

maybe we will find you IN THERE


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 6, 2011)

OMG!!!

Can't believe it boys. I got probably 500mg of K sitting in a small baggie on my counter waiting for me.

Will probably use it tonight!! Maybe tomorrow.
I have an erowid survey to do!


----------



## Tenner (Jul 6, 2011)

When I was bumping K I realised once the 150mg barrier was crossed the "bump power" increases exponentially. As in take a good amount of K and even if your coming down once you whack off a bump it will hit you way harder than you think  

Its K`s amazing "stacking effect"


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 6, 2011)

i agree fully tenner. hitting that 150 mark feels amazing. i think ill shoot for 200 next time. what do you guys think?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

Man fat dose's of K scare me... 


100mg or so has me astral projecting to different worlds lol. 




Also my uncles brothers fiance did to much K once and never came back, it was really really sad. 



K is really fun, honestly it's one of the best haha, but it is something that really needs to be respected...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 6, 2011)

very tru. im sorry to hear about that. ive only done K like 4 or 5 times and it was put into my top 3 after that. but i do understand its power and try to be as careful with it as i am with most things. its like i always say, its all fun and games until someone loses their mind.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> look at it from a _situational perspective_)


you should get hooked up to a skydiving instructor.. and smoke a FAT bowl of DMT right before you two jump out.... no problem he pulls the chute in a minute and your trip is (hopefully over) when you touch the ground...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 6, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> very tru. im sorry to hear about that. ive only done K like 4 or 5 times and it was put into my top 3 after that. but i do understand its power and try to be as careful with it as i am with most things. its like i always say, its all fun and games until someone loses their mind.



Oh i know you do bandit! I was just saying as a generality for everyone, be careful with it lol



Yes i most def would put it in my top 4. Mescaline, Dmt, Ketamine, and LSD are without a doubt my favorites. I honestly wouldnt say i like one more then the other either, they all have their own time and place.


I will say though that K and Dmt are right on the same level of craziness hahaha. Seriously, i astral project like crazy off K... 


Mmm i love it so much! 



Sr. Verde said:


> you should get hooked up to a skydiving instructor.. and smoke a FAT bowl of DMT right before you two jump out.... no problem he pulls the chute in a minute and your trip is (hopefully over) when you touch the ground...



Man Verde you really have no idea how much i would love to do this. Everytime i trip i ALWAYS think about how amazing a free fall would be...


----------



## Feenius (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, the K hole a shure fire bet for a chemicly induced trancendand experience


----------



## kieranttt (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm with Phelps for some reason K just gets me off man, my two good friends i did it wiht didn't really rate it. I didn't believe in K holes until 20 seconds after banging two lines then i was in love, still haven't been able to describe that shit since was so crazy.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 6, 2011)

Honestly I am really excited.

I am still not quite sure what to expect. The descriptions I have seen of nearly ever drug I have done don't seem the same after I become aquatinted with the particular molecule.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 6, 2011)

i think you will really enjoy it ellis. its definetly something to behold bro.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is my recent K experience... This was copied and pasted from a much longer trip report detailing my 4 day festival adventure. 

I had already ingested 250mg or so of Mescaline HCL a couple hours prior to this.. 

Once at the camp I ingested another 100mg of mesc HCL.. It was amazing to have boost as normally with booms or dose booster doses don&#8217;t really do much but in this case within what felt like a very short time the trip intensified, not by much but def by a nice noticeable amount. Within sometime after that, thanks to a good friend, that an opportunity to do some K presented itself and i took two fat bumps, put my ipod to some pink floyd laid back on my air mattress and just dissipated into the omni-present universe. Shortly after becoming one with everything i shot out of my body through my third eye, before I knew it I was standing in a room that was filled with Blue Tiles on the walls, floor, and ceiling. After a moment I noticed a man with long blond hair, blue eyes, and a white robe. He was talking to me but for some reason I couldn&#8217;t hear what he was saying, it was if it was on mute. To think about it at this point I don&#8217;t think I could hear the pink floyd either, everything was on mute. After watching this man speak for a few moments I rushed back to my body and entered back through my third eye the same as I left. It was the most amazing O.B.E. I have ever had. Once I came back to I sat up in my tent and decided it was time to go out and find my friends, immediately upon standing up the world spun in a complete 360 at which point I proceeded to walk with the up most of difficulties. Finally I sat down at our chill spot with a couple friends and looked up at the stars while listening to music from the main stage. I was having so much fun at this point it wasn&#8217;t even explainable, the mesc/K combo was surreal. The stars were amazing, the way they continuously danced around each other non-stop.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 7, 2011)

hells yea. pink floyd and sum K is a great combo. between floyd and hendrix, ive had sum amazing trips.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

I hear you there bandit 




Here is one for you. 


Next time you smoke some DMT put on Led Zepplin Physical Graffiti, Put on the song Kashmir.

That song really does have the BEST build up for a Deamsters trip, i promise you once Robert Plant hits his climax its almost as if you have a full body orgasm but 10 times better. 

Fucking amazing i tell you!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 7, 2011)

i wish i had tried DiMiTi before phelps. but no such luck. but i will definetly try this out when i do take that ultimate trip. thanks man.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 7, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i wish i had tried DiMiTi before phelps. but no such luck. but i will definetly try this out when i do take that ultimate trip. thanks man.



Damn im sorry buddy! I promise it will eventually find you some day. I wanted to try it for SOOOO long before the opportunity presented itself. Ive never looked back since then, it truly is an amazing experience to behold thats for sure!


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 7, 2011)

So I tried the K last night. 35 mg split between each nostril. 

I decided to wait 30 minutes to redose just to get my bearings straight. In 5 minutes I became so ensconced in the effects of the drug I was quite happy doing just what I was. At about 45 minutes the effects wore off.

The numbness of my frontal lobe was extraordinary. It was a drunken mobility but a very psychedelic head-space.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 7, 2011)

I might be trying some K sooner than I thought! I think I'll start with 25mg, and redose if necessary. Depending on how it goes, I may or may not try to experience a hole in the future. I'm more interested in seeing what the effects are like so I can combine it with LSD at some point.

How is smoking weed on K? Is it going to be similar to smoking on mxe, for those that have done both?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 8, 2011)

Lol trust me NP88 on a proper dose of K herb will be the farthest thing from your mind


----------



## `Dave (Jul 8, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I might be trying some K sooner than I thought! I think I'll start with 25mg, and redose if necessary. Depending on how it goes, I may or may not try to experience a hole in the future. I'm more interested in seeing what the effects are like so I can combine it with LSD at some point.
> 
> How is smoking weed on K? Is it going to be similar to smoking on mxe, for those that have done both?


personally dont like it when im getting wrecked on K makes it more spinny and generally get that sea sick feeling thats me though


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 8, 2011)

I always thought you loved K Dave?


----------



## `Dave (Jul 8, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> I always thought you loved K Dave?


yeah I mean smoking on ket, I dont really like that proper tranquilizes me haha


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 8, 2011)

`Dave said:


> yeah I mean smoking on ket, I dont really like that proper tranquilizes me haha



Ahhh i gotcha haha. 



Yeah last time i did some K my buddy tried to smoke me out and even though i LOVE herb i had no motivation what so ever to take a toke...


----------



## NP88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys! I'll try it solo.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 8, 2011)

i agree. picking up the bong just seems so obselete on K. normally its pretty much glued to my hand but i forgot it was even there. i just felt that amazing to where it really didnt matter. and i love my herbs.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

Looks like I might get lucky and have my first true K experience this evening!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 10, 2011)

hells yea 88. its gonna be awesome and i think youll really dig it. have a blast bro.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have class from 10-830 tomorrow, so I'm worried that I might be hungover. Thoughts?


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 10, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i agree. picking up the bong just seems so obselete on K. normally its pretty much glued to my hand but i forgot it was even there. i just felt that amazing to where it really didnt matter. and i love my herbs.


 Ket + weed is the best combo everrrr. It intensifies and prolongs the experience (especially hallucinations!)


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 10, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I have class from 10-830 tomorrow, so I'm worried that I might be hungover. Thoughts?


 Not really, it's short acting.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

Haddaway said:


> Not really, it's short acting.


That's what I assumed, but I took some mxe, smoked, and drank a beer one night, and I was pretty out of it in the morning. I was still feeling the numbness from the mxe!


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 10, 2011)

NP88 said:


> That's what I assumed, but I took some mxe, smoked, and drank a beer one night, and I was pretty out of it in the morning. I was still feeling the numbness from the mxe!


 MXE is much longer lasting and has some nasty residual effects if taken at large doses. Especially if combined with alcohol.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

~40mg up the nose! got 20mg lined up incase I want more.... It was very gentle on the nose, I have to say.

Edit: There goes the rest of it! I'll keep a log and post it when I'm finished. I have a feeling I may need more than 60mg to get the desired effects


Hmmm to re dose or not to redose....


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

My log from my trip:


Immediately after snorting the first line, my nose felt a bit different... Slightly numb, and a bit cold.

15 minutes afterwards, I feel a bit light headed, but nothing else really, so I snort the remaining line!


My thoughts are a bit slow, and I feel impaired. I am making a lot of mistakes while typing... I did notice that my pulse rate and respiration rate have decreased, but not drastically.

I'm starting to feel different.... my head as well as my eyes have a floaty feeling, which is getting stronger and stronger as i type!

Okay, here we go!!! I'm starting to perceive things as rotating, almost... It's as if I am viewing things through a lense of varying thickness... The corners of the room look extra strange! I am not noticing any auditory changes at all, unfortunately, but I'm feeling mighty fine  I now have a feeling of numbness throughout my entire body. The numbness doesn't feel as deep compared to MXE though. My equilibrium is off, but not as off compared to MXE...

I'll smoke a bowl, then decide if I want to re dose...

After the first few tokes, I feel very nice. Weed goes nicely with the amount of K i took so far. There will be no more K this evening 

K is not as intoxicating as mxe, but it feels more euphoric. To achieve an equivalent level on methoxetamine, I probably would not be able to see clearly nor walk. 

I think I'm coming down now.. I felt like I was approaching the spins a moment ago, but now I feel much more sober. 

I'm definitely coming down. I realize that I got warm and began to sweat a bit, right before I peaked. 

I feel like I didn't even come close to a hole, based on what people in this thread have posted


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 10, 2011)

Cant believe you tried typing lol. Im far from functional when im K'd out... 


K almost compares to D in it's in tenseness for me. Two fat Key bumps and im gone, astral projecting and all..


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 10, 2011)

I know ... I snickered when You mentioned that you typed while ON.
I just dissolve. Two 120 mg lines should do it.
Smart of YOU to keep it safe tho.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

Never had D... I really didn't feel all that much when I compare this experience to some of my mxe experiences. I felt impaired, but only after I smoked that bowl did I truly feel "fucked up" Where as on mxe, i felt fucked up off of the tiniest dose. K is a lot cleaner. I don't feel anything other than the lightheadedness, which isn't that bad. I decided that it was too early in the day to stop studying, so I'm picking up the books once again! I definitely would not be able to study after doing any mxe. 

Puff: There was a point where I was about to bust out another 50mg, but I decided that I might want to get something done tonight, so I stayed with 60mg.

I'm thinking at the end of a K trip, I would thoroughly enjoy 40 or so mg bumps, spaced out an hour or two apart.

My overall impression of K??? Would do again, and I would recommend it!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya but YOU haven't really done any K YET ... !
Enough to recommend it.
That part that YOU felt (drunken/disoriented) .... we skip that feeling all together with a larger dose 100 +.
U are not even supposed to be able to hold anything in your hand while on this thing.
And YOU managed to smoke a bowl ... ?
You have not done enough to go past the first base even ...
Love the reportage ...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 10, 2011)

Cant wait to get to play in the deep end.


----------



## NP88 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have to test the water with my toe before I dive in head first!

I could tell at the 5 minute mark that this experience would be no where near as intense as my first mxe experience, which was a 35mg bump, if i recall correctly.

I definitely lost a tremendous amount of finger dexterity,but not to the point where I wasn't capable of holding something... I'll definitely try 100mg the next time. I'll gradually work my way up to the hole...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

has anyone ever had the combination of
smoked n,n-dmt with K???


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 12, 2011)

I def havnt... I can imagine if somehow you mustered up the energy to do it that you would probably experience one of the craziest things ever lol... Dont forget to keep breathing lol.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 12, 2011)

Ya ... I tend to not wanna play with anything dangerous like matches or lighters when I am on 200 + K
Perhaps if I could get someone to assist in this experience ?
Such task could be accomplished.

I am not sure if OUR powders would play together ...
But I will research this on paper ... first ... as to understand the receptors.
And if plausible ... I will experiment.
As a close friend is willing to share some of the D with ME.
_*Q did YOU get to OBE/k hole yet ?
*_
_*Not to offend anybody ... but please allow me to BE A ROBOT that I AM ...*_
Allow ME to _SphongleEYE YOU_ at this junction !
(Please listen @ 5-45 ... as this is where this frequency picks UP and Gets me GOING MENTAL)

[video=youtube;mU1tgAtVMGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU1tgAtVMGk[/video]



P.S ... Q any new wobble Mixes in the works ?


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Jul 12, 2011)

What about IV DMT fumarate? I'm like a kindergarten student talking to uni professors in this conversation, but if lighters are tricky while on K, a trusted friend with a syringe would seem like a more reliable way to breakthrough. Of course this is simply speculation on my part as I have no experience with either substance.

This thread has definitely sparked my interest in K. It seems to be a pretty interesting experience.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Ya ... I tend to not wanna play with anything dangerous like matches or lighters when I am on 200 + K
> Perhaps if I could get someone to assist in this experience ?
> Such task could be accomplished.
> 
> ...


well i had about a gram of K that I was experimenting with.
getting used to the substance.
i tried the combo of L + K and it was amazing.
really figured out how K can amplify other substances effects.

once i started getting really familiar to the kitty.
and got real comfortable.
Karma got the best of me.
or someones that is...

I dont know why but i kept my K in my wallet and when I had some UNfriendly visitors...
my beautiful SNAKE SKIN wallet containing $30, my ID, my visa card, and the rest of that beautiful substance....

i hope the person who stole my wallet thought that was cocaine....
so they got the "dark" side of K. 

its all good. I will SOON experience THE K HOLE.

everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Ya ... I tend to not wanna play with anything dangerous like matches or lighters when I am on 200 + K
> Perhaps if I could get someone to assist in this experience ?
> Such task could be accomplished.
> 
> ...


Yeah i hear yeah man, i kinda feel the same way about D to... Always trips me out to think about people heating up their machine with a blow torch... 

Im curious to see how it would work... My guess is that the D would completely over power the K during the peak but once you hit the after glow shit would probably get unreal! 

If you do some research please keep me posted lol.. 


Sphongle!!!!!!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow that is messed UP brother.

I hope you got your ID's and Visas blocked and what not.
That might fuck you over if not tended 2 promptly.
Powders and wallets ... are easy to replace.
Karma works in mysterious ways !

It could have been Your rent money in there ...
Adding that extra pressure ...
But in the end ... money grows on/in trees !


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 12, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> well i had about a gram of K that I was experimenting with.
> getting used to the substance.
> i tried the combo of L + K and it was amazing.
> really figured out how K can amplify other substances effects.
> ...


Damn that sucks im sorry buddy...


Ive always wondered that to... What if you accidentally dropped a bag of k, 2cp, 2ce, or anything like that. I know in my hood 99% wouldnt be smart enough to test it, they would just bust out a fat line and see ya buddy lol..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow that is messed UP brother.
> 
> I hope you got your ID's and Visas blocked and what not.
> That might fuck you over if not tended 2 promptly.
> ...


right?!?!?!
but do not worry. those were blocked RIGHT AWAY once I lost the damn thing.

i know they are easy to replace but that wallet meant SO much. but like you said....
its all good. and Karma DOES work in mysterious ways. i love it. 
even though it may affect me at times.

everything happens for a reason. and that makes me happy.

I NOW know that putting powders or anything in my wallet is NO GO!!!



Michael Phelps said:


> Damn that sucks im sorry buddy...
> 
> 
> Ive always wondered that to... What if you accidentally dropped a bag of k, 2cp, 2ce, or anything like that. I know in my hood 99% wouldnt be smart enough to test it, they would just bust out a fat line and see ya buddy lol..


its all good my brother. 
learned a few things with this one... ha!

but yeah man. the humor in that is very HIGH.
but at the same time it could be a very bad thing for the person who did it.
but then again...it is THEIR choice to put some random powder up their nose....
so that makes it humorous !!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 12, 2011)

right. K-ocaine. hahaha. and im sorry to hear about that Q. karmas good though. dont worry bro.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

and to Puffer on the PS....

i havent thought about making one since a new genre of music has been added to my list.

but perhaps I shall start a new one?!

ahhh Puffer Fish....ALWAYS inspiring me.
seriously though....NO ONE does that.
thank YOU. I appreciate it.

much love <3


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 12, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> right. K-ocaine. hahaha. and im sorry to hear about that Q. karmas good though. dont worry bro.


you are RIGHT, kind sir.

thank you for your sorries but all good time shall enfold the future, of what is necessary . =]


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 12, 2011)

i wish i was on a comp to hear sum of your stuff. got any cds bro?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 13, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> and to Puffer on the PS....
> 
> i havent thought about making one since a new genre of music has been added to my list.
> 
> ...


As always thank YOU for kind words ...
But in reality .... I have clocked at least 40 hrs spinning POI ... to Your first MIX !
It is that GOOD ... So here is hoping for PART 2 !

As an Artist ... YOU should not sell yourself short to *'Graphic Design alone'*
The second YOU DO ... You have put yourself IN A *Restrictive BOX* ...
As _they perceive_ WHO YOU ARE and WHAT YOU DO ...

*You make great ART that stirs emotions ...*

_The media in use is not important._
I am sure if YOU tried ... BUT I am sure YOU could communicate YOUr ideas in paintings ...
Even if YOU had to use _mustard and ketchup_ ... as you build ON that Canvas !
Realize ...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2011)

`Dave said:


> lol measuring out k doses.... yanks eh




I weigh evvverything


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah me to Verde... Even recently all my bowls and shit to... 


How many MG did you put up your nose buddy?


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 18, 2011)

A Message from MuGATU !

[video=youtube;XrO_uWXQNm0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrO_uWXQNm0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Yeah me to Verde... Even recently all my bowls and shit to...
> 
> 
> How many MG did you put up your nose buddy?


I don't know, I didn't weigh it 


I did like a 20mg bump and followed it by another 20mg a minute later... still FUCKED me up, feeling a little hung over actually


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 19, 2011)

just lay out a fat rail and just do it man.

i know you must be comfortable with the "kittie's semi-gentle stroke" now


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm down man   i've been building up higher and higher


going to give it a few days though while im busy with some things


----------



## Haywood Jablomi (Jul 19, 2011)

I was at a Furthur show in PA and I scored a free bump off a kid in the lot. I luckily saved it for after the concert, which turned out to be a blessing in disguise. I bumped it about 10 minutes into the car ride. 5 minutes passed and I was just startin to feel it, and I told my friends, "it's alright, not that good," and all of a sudden it hit me like a fucking mack truck. I was riding shotgun, looking forward, but I couldn't see, everything blurred together until finally it turned into a full blown hallucination. I watched in horror as we went head on with an 18 wheeler. I felt no pain as it panned out in some kind of weird slow motion, watching as me and my friends were basically crushed on impact. It felt so real, but so out of body. I felt like I was watching it happen from a third person view, but from my eyes. And after that brief hallucination, it was just the fucked up come down, where after a while you say to yourself, "that was a wild and awesome ride, but I'm sure glad it's over."


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm down man   i've been building up higher and higher
> 
> 
> going to give it a few days though while im busy with some things


Yeah give yourself some time buddy... I actually just read on erowid that it takes a couple weeks for your K tolerance to come back down. 


Buddy i must not stress enough how important it is to be safe with the K, please if you do plan to do a fat dose be sure to weigh it out... 200mg from what i hear should be enough to completely spiral you into a hole..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Haywood Jablomi said:


> I was at a Furthur show in PA and I scored a free bump off a kid in the lot. I luckily saved it for after the concert, which turned out to be a blessing in disguise. I bumped it about 10 minutes into the car ride. 5 minutes passed and I was just startin to feel it, and I told my friends, "it's alright, not that good," and all of a sudden it hit me like a fucking mack truck. I was riding shotgun, looking forward, but I couldn't see, everything blurred together until finally it turned into a full blown hallucination. I watched in horror as we went head on with an 18 wheeler. I felt no pain as it panned out in some kind of weird slow motion, watching as me and my friends were basically crushed on impact. It felt so real, but so out of body. I felt like I was watching it happen from a third person view, but from my eyes. And after that brief hallucination, it was just the fucked up come down, where after a while you say to yourself, "that was a wild and awesome ride, but I'm sure glad it's over."


Damn that's nuts! Def a OBE you had their... 


I love myself some OBE's, Soo so good


----------



## Haywood Jablomi (Jul 19, 2011)

Honestly man, just throw lines out there man. Unless you're being an idiot and trying to be a hard ass, it's very unlikely you're going to die. K is actually one of the safer hard drugs, believe it or not.


----------



## Haywood Jablomi (Jul 19, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Damn that's nuts! Def a OBE you had their...
> 
> 
> I love myself some OBE's, Soo so good


Yeah man, and actually I've had a prior vision of a car crash, but not nearly as intense, visual and real as that one. But I'd rather be doing little amounts for a whole night with a few friends. Makes it kind of like an anti-social social environment. Good times.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Haywood Jablomi said:


> Honestly man, just throw lines out there man. Unless you're being an idiot and trying to be a hard ass, it's very unlikely you're going to die. K is actually one of the safer hard drugs, believe it or not.


Key word in that sentence being "unlikely" not impossible.. It's easy to say K is really safe until you know of someone who slipped into a hole and never came out. Unfortunately that happened to my Uncle's brother's Fiancee... She to knew a lot about trips but yet one night she blew to much, slipped into a K hole and never came out. It was really sad..


Eye balling MG dose's can be very dangerous, the difference of 100mg could be the difference of life and death. That's why with these things i always think it's better to just be safe and weigh it out first..


----------



## Haywood Jablomi (Jul 19, 2011)

All I'm saying is if you don't know how much you can handle, you probably shouldn't be puttin that shit up your nose man. They're called test bumps for a reason... shit, I don't even jump in the shower without gettin' my hand wet first.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Haywood Jablomi said:


> Yeah man, and actually I've had a prior vision of a car crash, but not nearly as intense, visual and real as that one. But I'd rather be doing little amounts for a whole night with a few friends. Makes it kind of like an anti-social social environment. Good times.



Damn that's intense man! My OBE with K resulted in me leaving my body to a blue tiled room, in the room was a blond hair blue eyed man in white robes talking to me, i couldnt hear what he was saying, it was as if everything was on mute. Very strange, fucking awesome to tell you the truth. 


Yeah i agree though, i enjoy doses between 80-100mg, it's enough for me to astral project yet fell comfortable with my safety... As im sure you can tell, K is something that makes me nervous in fat doses lol.


----------



## Haywood Jablomi (Jul 19, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> As im sure you can tell, K is something that makes me nervous in fat doses lol.


lol me too man, me too. it's a powerful substance.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah I'm not trying to do more than like 120mg any time soon..


*cue slow ride music*......*take it eassy...slow ride...*


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Haywood Jablomi said:


> All I'm saying is if you don't know how much you can handle, you probably shouldn't be puttin that shit up your nose man. They're called test bumps for a reason... shit, I don't even jump in the shower without gettin' my hand wet first.


Yeah that is true and that's exactly what im saying, Verde is new with the K, he doesnt know how much is a good dose for him there for he probably shouldnt eyeball lines to figure that out when i know i he has a mg scale... 

I dont jump in the shower without a test either lol..


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Haywood Jablomi said:


> lol me too man, me too. it's a powerful substance.



Lol yes it is! Can you imagine if someone found a bag of K and thought it was coke... Man they sure would be in for a ride haha.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I'm not trying to do more than like 120mg any time soon..
> 
> 
> *cue slow ride music*......*take it eassy...slow ride...*


yeah id say that's a good starting point... Safe, yet very effective!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2011)

psh hell yeah way more than effective 

shit FUCKS you up


in the kind of way that you wake up the next day... sober..... and realize how FUCKEd you were the night before!


----------



## Tenner (Jul 19, 2011)

So here comes my trip report and what I understood about K from my trials with the stuff. I would like to say that K lived up to everything I heard about it and that this is going to be a little long trip report  Such a trip deserves such a report! I`m best off writing this in a structured way for the ease of read.

*Two facts about K*

Firstly I`d like to say, its currently my favorite drug. A masterpiece!! This is brought on by 2 facts. 
One is that the K trip, to me was like my inner self being warped through a certain path which was out of my control. But what was in my control was the ability to shape this path. I was actually suprised as to how much I could shape such a strong experience!! I found out that you have to be kinda brave to be able to do this. I guess similarly to many psychedelics, to not be emotionally attached to the visions/feelings the trip brings, otherwise a feeling of being "stuck" emerges. 
The other fact is one that I belive I can utilize even better. I found that the K trip is shaped by the short term memory of the past day or two. E.g my first trip was bursting out with mathematics because I studied for maths the whole day. This second trip, despite sounding a little silly was effected by the game of Age of Empires 2 I played for 2 hours before the start. 
My point is if the K experience can be guided by the tripper and the general structure of the trip can be set by what we do/see/learn in our short past It makes it the perfect drug for creativity in our mind! Theres no limit as to what our trip can be about! Unlike the DMT roller coaster ride of enlightnment this trip can actually be the shape and size we want it to be along with the story line we chose! Honestly, this makes me so excited!! 

*The trip *(patience is a virtue )

So after finishing my game of AOE2 I was all home alone, had a J left and decided to start playing around with the stuff and see where it goes. I started off with 60mg, smoked the J and started doing some numb K dancing. I sat back and enjoyed the visuals but this was nowhere enough! 

So I made the decision of heading towards the Khole territory. I decided to take bumps of 60, 30-30 up each nostril until I was where I wanted to be! They were all weighed up accurately despite my trippy self  

So after 3 lines in total (180mg) I was stumbling around. It got me by the ballz!! I went for a wee walking like a rusty iron robot and had to come down the stairs sitting on my arse  In this state of mind I set up my laptop along with headphones and a drink of water along with what I kinda knew was the final line of K (70mg). I put my headphones on and made the GREAT decision of chosing Shpongle as my choice of music. Track: Monster Hit  

I put the pipe in my nostril and had a pause over the line. Hmmm... SNIFF!!! I snuggled in my duvet and placed my head sideways (chunder hazard). A shiver crept up my spine, I felt a sense of panic, omg this was heading towards the hole. I felt my heart pumping like my first time on MDMA and my body slipping into a deeper and deeper relaxation. I thought to myself this anxiety was entirely unnecessary. I was all booked, Ketamine Airlines, the 250mg ticket was sorted and it was time to let check the luggage in and enjoy the flight! 

In a short while I felt a force lifting my body up and pulling it slightly sideways which is when it actually started! The sideways tug headed towards my head and soon enough I lost all touch my my physical body. I felt like I was in the absolute center of my mind, or conciousness if you like. I was extremely excited to see where this was going to go! 

I remember feeling a sense of expansion. I was looking forward to the slightly visual laced darkness of my eyes. How big was this? I was trying to judge its size and was mentally referring to it as my minds eye. This was a very !!! fact during my trip, the minds eye... I couldn`t judge its size, it started feeling wider and wider, the more I thought, the bigger it got and the "wider" I felt inside and when I powered this thought enough with my mind I started feeling an infinate expansion of my conciousness! This is truly an amazing feeling to feel, one of the highlights of my trip! 

After it stopped expanding I felt my mind return to a halt and this is when the short term memory always kicks in during the trip.

I started seeing the AOE2 map, the game melded into the reality of the real world. The town center, the government, the villagers, it was all symbolic. The war in the game was unnecessary, everybody working to achive their best was necessary. The trip here was extremely tactical and intelligent, it was my life on the board of the game, I could head in the directions which I wanted and the trip was showing me valuable things to apply to my life on the way. 

I felt at this point that this wasn`t bothering me, but I wanted to experience different things! Not a whole trip of a PC game! lol This is when Shpongle said "Think of a.... circular vortex... spinning... spinning" and I did! This is a good place to say how "ment to be" things feel on a K trip. What a mystery it holds, shared trips and the "ment to be feeling", Amazing! I started pushing the limits of where I could take myself. I wanted to go mental! I felt my whole inner being starting spinning in my head like a spiral with visuals present all around. I was spinning faster and faster which is when I thought oh shit this is getting intense and the weird vibe sprung up. I thought oh shit, a weird vibe and it felt even weirder 

I felt my body and the vibe gathering from my legs and heading upwards towards my throat. Oh shit, chunder alert! I knew the trip was under my control and thankfully the music hit at an awesome point where I thought just ride the tune, just ride the tune... and I felt a sensation of hugging the wiggly snake of a music and riding onwards gripping on. I felt a sense of warping and got a glympse of the blue grid DMT took me to. After a little while I didn`t want to be here either, this was past despite the amazing expansions I was feeling... I started thinking about a deep hole, a portal and just like that, what I would term 10 seconds later the blackness of my eyes started revealing a hole pulling me through and through. Engines enabled! 

Here on, I didn`t exactly come anywhere, I felt stationary and in my mind but a vision started appearing. I was first in a crazy decorated room with a what seemed like alex gray`s painting of the 3 faces. This was an entity but from what I was feeling at the time, this was an entity symbolising a part of me. I named him Mr. Self Concious, he was my self concious part and had a red face. We communicated without words and I felt myself solve something within me ever since  Kinda shows how valuable these entities are to us and the importance of coming to an agreement with them. I would say that if they happen to tear you apart then theres something wrong in your deepest self and that was a !!! on that 

There were a few more outer body experiences as far as I remember and one was in a garden full of ivy with walls surrounded by ivy. Very vague and this is when I realised my eyes were open and I was looking at the wall 

I thought to myself WOW!! I was sad it finished, I felt an urge to bump another 60 but I held off and lay back feeling slightly nauseous. I didn`t get to sleep until the next 3 hours and was mildly tripping for the rest of it. 

The next day I felt physically tired and slighty uncoordinated and thats all. All in all the trip was extremely enlightening and positive. Highly advised for anybody holding off going deep with this stuff. Personally much better than DMT too.

Of all things, thank you for reading! I tried making it easy as possible to read. 

I will be repeating this!! 

Peace out


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

AWESOME report bro!!!!

Great read, glad you enjoyed... I too connected with a being on one of my K adventures... 



On another note, How do you like Age of Empires 2? I always seemed to like those strategic war games, is it one worth buying?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 19, 2011)

very nice tenner. Shpongle and k is a masterful blend. i drifted away to sum Bluetech myself.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey Brother ....
Great report ...
You painted a fantastic voyage.
I love the structure in which you outlined things.
And 'Picture' of places YOU have encountered.
I mirror your sentiments and snickered as you described ...
Your controlled ascend/descend.

How would you compare a low dose K use ... in mix with other potions.
To this ride ...exclusively right into the K hole ?



Great Read.
V ... that is how it's done.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 19, 2011)

@ Michael Phelps, Its not really a star of a game but its just classic. Fun to play, I wouldn`t see myself paying for it but its great to have on the free side  

@ MB, I love Bluetech great pick yourself. Theres one I used to love, kinda door-squeaky sounding vibes in it. Ring any bells? 

What about the short term memory influence on the trip, anybody get this with K or other psychedelics? It works for me as any moment in the trip returning to the short term memory visions. I would never take K after a traumatic experience because of this fact  It would just upset/annoy me by showing the same vision again and again


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 19, 2011)

not coming to me right now but dig through my bluetech collection and try to find it for you bro. my favorite is *swimming in a fever dream*.it may be the most relaxing thing that ive ever heard.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Hey Brother ....
> Great report ...
> You painted a fantastic voyage.
> I love the structure in which you outlined things.
> ...


Hehe I thought you would be able to relate  

The last mix was a week ago, 2 keybumps with a tab of strong L. I had a shared trip with someone and the visuals were quite bright. The K wasn`t enough though but 300 mg can only be shared so much, I appreciate the keys from the dudes though hehe 

When I combined it with mdma, nos and weed the visuals were a lot more colourful and just plain real. Specially the final bedtime line really put some visuals up for me 

The next time I may combine it with 2cb or L and see how much of a supercharger it actually is


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

I know it supercharged mescaline so im sure it will supercharge both 2cb and L 



I have a question... Maybe Puff or Tenner would be able to answer this..


After doing K i get the urge to fall asleep but get scared that i might not ever wake up lol. Is it safe to go to sleep soon after doing some K or is it a MUST to stay awake till it has fully worn off? Seeing as how in reality it is an anesthetic i would think it should be okay... Just really unsure though.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 19, 2011)

Well ... to tell YOU the truth .. in my experience ...
K wires me right OUT ... so after _I crawl back into my body .._.
I feel the need to sleep but never have been able 2.



> Unlike many other Dissociatives ..
> The effect of ketamine on the respiratory and circulatory systems is different from that of other anesthetics. When used at anesthetic doses, it will usually stimulate rather than depress the circulatory system.[20] It is sometimes possible to perform ketamine anesthesia without protective measures to the airways. Ketamine is also a potent analgesic and can be used in sub-anesthetic doses to relieve acute pain; however, its psychotropic properties must be taken into account. Patients have reported vivid hallucinations, "going into other worlds" or "seeing God" while anesthetized, and these unwanted psychological side-effects have reduced the use of ketamine in human medicine


_Source ..._

I think YOU might be _*optimistically cautious*_ ... taking into consideration your past experience with someone not waking UP.
Safety always first ... but in terms of sleep ... I never wait ...and usually smoke a bowl and drift.


----------



## mindphuk (Jul 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Well ... allow me to describe to you what the journey looks like at junction.
> At certain dosages ... imagine the _view in your periphery_ .... as you
> fix into this reality .... as you enter the hole .... something like this
> happens. Reminds me of _*Droste Effect*_ ...
> ...


Wow, that is so perfect! I too thought of Escher when I was thinking a way to describe falling into a mosaic pattern. After my k-hole experience I immediately thought of this picture









Of course that was just the beginning, I then went to a place where I imagined I lived in a world that life and death didn't actually exist but in reality we are all connected and recycle each other. I'm not sure I felt human anymore but some other kind of entity. 
Most unique experience than any other drug I have ever tried.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 19, 2011)

> Of course that was just the beginning, I then went to a place where I imagined I lived in a world that life and death didn't actually exist but in reality we are all connected and recycle each other. I'm not sure I felt human anymore but some other kind of entity.


Hey Brother .. YOU have SeeMEd to recycle this Thought _*LEFT OUT of my BraiN*_ !


----------



## NP88 (Jul 19, 2011)

2 days after trying 60mg, I went up to 200mg. While it was markedly more intense, I still felt I was quite a bit away from the hole/ OBE. It was really just very confusing. Right after I snorted the lines, I couldn't remember if I had anything important to do the next day. So i was trying very hard to recall what I needed to do. It was extremely difficult to think clearly. Walking was difficult, but not impossible. I was able to hold my phone and read text messages. I did not attempt to send any, and I probably would not have been successful! 

At no point did I think I was anywhere but my room... I did forget what I was doing a couple times... I had headphones on, and I was watching trippy youtube videos. I forgot that I was controlling the music! I also paused a video and just starred at it for a few minutes, before I remember to resume the video!

It wasn't the most enjoyable experience. It was not unpleasant, but it just made me very confused, and when I couldn't remember if I had to be up for class the next day, I got anxious and began regretting my decision to dose. The best way to describe my experience was the mind fuck of shrooms, without the silliness, body high, and euphoria of a shroom trip. Therefore, I think it would be great while on Lucy.

In my oppinion, mxe is way stronger and not as clean... To be fair, I did not experience a hole, so perhaps I cannot say that mxe is actually stronger... But mxe definitely had me seeing more visuals and impaired my coordination much more. I don't think I will be chasing the hole in the future. I've concluded that K really isn't my thing.


Sorry that this report is not very concise or well written... I am typing it up as i am remembering it now...


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jul 19, 2011)

I found, just like with classical psychedelics, closing the eyes it the only way to get the true presence of the drug.

I have a pretty long trip report I have been touching up for about a week, it includes a couple different actual trips but all were similar in that this was my first time I had used ketamine. It will appear before too long so no questions please.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 19, 2011)

NP88 said:


> 2 days after trying 60mg, I went up to 200mg. While it was markedly more intense, I still felt I was quite a bit away from the hole/ OBE. It was really just very confusing. Right after I snorted the lines, I couldn't remember if I had anything important to do the next day. So i was trying very hard to recall what I needed to do. It was extremely difficult to think clearly. Walking was difficult, but not impossible. I was able to hold my phone and read text messages. I did not attempt to send any, and I probably would not have been successful!
> 
> At no point did I think I was anywhere but my room... I did forget what I was doing a couple times... I had headphones on, and I was watching trippy youtube videos. I forgot that I was controlling the music! I also paused a video and just starred at it for a few minutes, before I remember to resume the video!
> 
> ...


This is just my opinion. It sounds like you need to give the stuff a better go in a nice comfort zone. I was good at texting except my fingers were numb as bum, I switched onto predictive texting and it was do`able  

Videos and such aren`t the way to go with the K but you were propably just entertaining yourself as you weren`t in the "required zone"  You should have your eyes closed like Ellis Dee is saying  To me when my eyes are open K doesn`t have any effect apart from making me a little confused, uncoordinated and giving music a really shit hot depth. Maybe occasional dark bits flying around and some mild visuals comparable to a tiny amount of cid. But eyes closed and its game on!  

How about getting together 300mg`s of K along with a 2 days of nothing to do with someone to watch over you. Toy around with it up to 150-200 and do a final blast like I did perhaps. I think it feels more comfortable when you ease up to it. I`m not sure how I would of felt if I did a whole 250mg line lol Puffer suggested 2 sessions of 120mg which would work quite well too I belive


----------



## NP88 (Jul 19, 2011)

You're probably right... I was actually afraid that my roommates would knock on my door while I was under the spell of K... So I was anything but relaxed. 

Perhaps I'll give it another go in a month or two...

I might try it orally at some point too. I don't like how it only lasts 45 minutes. Although if I got into a K hole, I probably would not want it to last any longer than that!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 19, 2011)

Friends I am very happy to participate in this research ...
But also understand that ... there will be different 'sweet spots' ...
Naturally .. depending on body weight ... cross tolerance issues ...
Intensity of the trip varies ... substantially ...

Personally I have done lines ...
To come 2 ... right on my carpeted floor ... (how did I get here type thing)
Where to even operate anything remotely electronic ... is laughable ....
I actually go OBE ... _but that's dosage and state of mind_ ...

I love all the presented takes ...
Wicked data and fantastic insights.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2011)

carpets and psychadelics... go hand in hand...


i remember the first time I got down real close to a carpet on mushrooms...... oh has my life changed since then... the ocean in the fibers took me adrift 




....wo....woah..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I have done lines ...
> To come 2 ... right on my carpeted floor ... (how did I get here type thing)


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Well ... to tell YOU the truth .. in my experience ...
> K wires me right OUT ... so after _I crawl back into my body .._.
> I feel the need to sleep but never have been able 2.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info buddy. Very helpful! 

I def was optimistically cautious for that exact reason... Now that i know all is well i wont fear falling to sleep after lol...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

NP88 said:


> You're probably right... I was actually afraid that my roommates would knock on my door while I was under the spell of K... So I was anything but relaxed.
> 
> Perhaps I'll give it another go in a month or two...
> 
> I might try it orally at some point too. I don't like how it only lasts 45 minutes. Although if I got into a K hole, I probably would not want it to last any longer than that!


That was 100% your problem buddy.. K is very similar to D in the fact that you just have to let go... Rather then trying to control it, just put your ipod on, turn off your lights, rail some K, get under your blankets and just drift away... 


Ive been curious about oral dose's of K as well. Has anyone tried it orally? Do the effects differ? Is it longer? Do you have to take more? What's the deal? I looked up some stuff on erowid but was quite confused by it.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 19, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> That was 100% your problem buddy.. K is very similar to D in the fact that you just have to let go... Rather then trying to control it, just put your ipod on, turn off your lights, rail some K, get under your blankets and just drift away...


I`m very interested in this comparison. To me, it seemed relatively more in control than the D experience. I mean the trip is inevitable but the path can be shaped. The only point that bugs me is that D was my first two trips and I`m rating K somewhat 20 trips afterwards so I might be wrong about D being more out of control. What does everybody think about this? 

And I remember erowid saying it was longer but I recall they mentioned a laxative effect so must be careful  It wouldn`t be nice to come back to this realm with nicely soiled pants


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 19, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I`m very interested in this comparison. To me, it seemed relatively more in control than the D experience. I mean the trip is inevitable but the path can be shaped. The only point that bugs me is that D was my first two trips and I`m rating K somewhat 20 trips afterwards so I might be wrong about D being more out of control. What does everybody think about this?
> 
> And I remember erowid saying it was longer but I recall they mentioned a laxative effect so must be careful  It wouldn`t be nice to come back to this realm with nicely soiled pants


Well i can generally shape them both somewhat i guess... But overall i have found that to get the full experience with both it's best to just let go and let the metaphysical world present itself as it see's fit. Im sure the fact that it was your first 2 trips it was a little nuts. For me the experience is just so comfortable that i lay back close my eyes and drift into hyperspace. 

Lol thanks for the advice. That truly would be terrible to come back with soiled pants lol. The first time i blasted off on D i could have sworn i pissed and shit myself... Luckily i didnt lol.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 25, 2011)

So i posted this in a different thread but figures it deserves a spot here to!

I read recently that they have been doing studys with K and depression and how it is an immediate mood booster and how it could seriously help people with depression in small doses... Well last night i was feeling kinda down, not about anything in particular, just not really happy. Anyways i was going to smoke some deems at 12:07 AM(my birth moment exactly 23 years ago), i decided not to smoke the deems due to my kinda depressed mood. I decided it was time to put the k+depression thing to the test and wow... All i can say is WOW... Seriously they need to open up a K line for all those that suffer from serious manic depression. I cant tell you how much this would have helped me a couple years ago. Last night i went from a down mood, to bumping 60mg of k, to being so stoked on life and happy. Everything was just B-E-Autiful!!!


I find it amazing that K effects me so much in such small doses.. Even on just 60mg i was completely blasted. Another 20-30mg and i without a doubt would have been astral projecting like crazy. 


For all those who enjoy Pink Floyd, I highly recommend bumping some K and putting on the Wish you were here album.. Seriously by the time the song "the machine" starts you are peaking and that song is perfect for the journey. So funky, so many interesting sounds!


Btw, i love the fact that as soon as im done tripping i can just roll over a fall asleep immediately!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 25, 2011)

cant go wrong with no Floyd phelps. ive personally been jamming alot of The Doors lately.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 25, 2011)

Holly shit bandit! I seriously have listened to the Doors everyday for the past 4-5 days... Always liked them in the past but never seriously took the time to listen to them... No it's as if i cant get enough of them haha.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 25, 2011)

NP88 said:


> 2 days after trying 60mg, I went up to 200mg. While it was markedly more intense, I still felt I was quite a bit away from the hole/ OBE. It was really just very confusing. Right after I snorted the lines, I couldn't remember if I had anything important to do the next day. So i was trying very hard to recall what I needed to do. It was extremely difficult to think clearly. Walking was difficult, but not impossible. I was able to hold my phone and read text messages. I did not attempt to send any, and I probably would not have been successful!
> 
> At no point did I think I was anywhere but my room... I did forget what I was doing a couple times... I had headphones on, and I was watching trippy youtube videos. I forgot that I was controlling the music! I also paused a video and just starred at it for a few minutes, before I remember to resume the video!
> 
> ...


 Practice attempting OBEs in your waking life, they get much easier (your trip becomes much more in your control if you have this skill somewhat learned) It took much experience with dissociatives and practice until I was able to OBE/ astral project EVERY trip on will. This made my K experience 100000x more visual than any experience I've ever had. I have found the opposite, Ketamine is 10000000000x more visual than MXE is for me. MXE isn't as dissociating as a NMDA antagonist (aka isn't as potent a NMDA antagonist as ket) and it's kappa opioid function is much higher in comparison (like salvia, it is almost like a lite-ketamine mixed with a huge aspect of Salvia) It is MUCH more salvia like. (So are the hallucinations for MXE) It also isn't as ego-dissolving (MXE) because of the increased DARI effect (dopamine reuptake inhibitor effect), dopamine causes your ego to harden not soften which is why MXE doesn't really induce OBEs like Ketamine does. I find on Ketamine I very readily "disappear" from my surroundings quite easily, and this is a very common side-effect of high dose Ketamine. Everyone has reported that on MXE your ego is always there, and you don't ever really leave your body.. They said it is extremely hard/next to impossible.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 25, 2011)

NP88 said:


> You're probably right... I was actually afraid that my roommates would knock on my door while I was under the spell of K... So I was anything but relaxed.
> 
> Perhaps I'll give it another go in a month or two...
> 
> I might try it orally at some point too. I don't like how it only lasts 45 minutes. Although if I got into a K hole, I probably would not want it to last any longer than that!


 When I tried K it seriously had two parts and lasted like 4 hours or so. The first part was basically me laying down on my bed having an OBE (after I shot a couple hundred mgs IM, there's a thread, don't remember dose) and I flew around and saw everyone in my family and everyone who will be in my family in the future. I flew around and saw a whole bunch of shit I don't remember, but was so insane. I layed there for like 30minutes just seeing so much shit, and then my friend kept on calling me, so eventually that disturbed me, I answered and he picked me up. (right before he picked me up I did some Methylone, which may have prolonged and intensified the trip). What I really think prolonged and intensified it was all the weed I was smoking. After I took a few good rips, I started having stark realizations about reality that were literally shocking me at the deepest depths of my soul. I kept on realizing things that if you realized literally ONE of them on a psychedelic it would be considered a MIND-EXPANDING trip. They were so deep. I should have had a notepad and written them down, as a lot of them were lost to me. I noticed as I was smoking weed, it allowed deep introspection, and the deeper I went in my mind, the harder the hallucinations were getting (this was _at least_ 90 minutes to 120 minutes after the IM shot) 
I noticed if I stopped thinking and became pessimistic everything would return to normal and I would stop hallucinating completely. Then I would force myself to get in a meditative state with my eyes open via the deep introspection again. All of a sudden the outside would bend, like it looked like there were HILLS, (Florida's ground is flat as fuck) and the hills would go up and down in a steep slope over and over, and it looked so REALISTIC. The trees were on the hills, and everyting started becoming digital. I ENTERED A DIGITAL REALITY. Everything became blocks, you couldn't see individual leaves anymore, it was like a digital tree with blocks of leaves, thunder was blasting outside, and I was tripping so hard. I then went home maybe an hour or a little less after that and layed on my bed and watched a small light source (such as that small smoke detector light, or a little stereo light) These ALWAYS induce OBES or visual journeys if you are well versed in knowing how to stare at them in the correct way.)
I literally hallucinated over 100 different hallucinatory scenes using this technique. It would make my eyes cross (this is what is supposed to happen) and then a scene would usually unfold that had something to do with a source of light. Sometimes it would become a basketball and float around the room, sometimes I would become a flat glass screen completely across my room, and I could see myself as the screen just chilling there, with reflective properties and all. These are just a SAMPLE of what I saw, you couldn't imagine, nor can my mind barely comprehend it at all..

I felt like writing a mini trip report of my experience FINALLY  (Have to get in the mood) 
Also, I have GREAT news. I will be getting 3g of Methoxetamine tomorrow or the next day, and I will be getting 1g or so of Ketamex (a brand of Ketamine, it is supposed to be one of the BEST, I was told the Ketamine is in the top 3 the guy has sampled in his 12 years of doing Ketamine, I know he isn't bullshitting) I know people that sampled it, and all of them said it was the BEST, most crystally shit they've ever seen. I am EXCITED. 

I will be doing a couple Ket + MXE combos to test the waters on this, and perhaps 1 or 2 DXM + ket combos. Not sure if I wanna venture into MXE + DXM realm, it just doesn't seem right.. It seems sound pharmacologically, but you never know as MXE is not very well researched, which is why I would be very wary of attempting this combo, even though there are a few reports of this, and I can't recall anything too bad, but I don't think I really read them. Just doesn't seem like the best idea is all. I will be having fun enough  

I heard Ket + MXE really helps soften the MXE and make it much much more visual and makes it easier to hole. (It was found that the M-hole is very hard to reach if you have a very high NMDA antagonist tolerance, so adding Ket to the mix makes it much easier apparently) Also, the experience was given a huge thumbs up and I am stoked to try it! Hopefully some crazy shit happens  I won't go too far though, I am trying to be easier on my mind... I am going to be taking a good break soon, and I've been very light on anything I've been doing lately (mostly just weed and the occasional 2ce trip, etc) I think this will be one exception, as I love K. I wish I had 3g of Ket, and 1g of MXE, but oh well. (Ket is a lot better than MXE, but they're both amazing, so I can't complain)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 25, 2011)

Hadd, excellent input. 
As I personally share Your sentiments and described experiences.
Thank YOU for writing this OUT.

Pleasure to read.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2011)

hmmmm 


So i railed two 30mg lines... one in each nose [yum] got no drip.... felt it come on like a freight train 

sitting there like SLAM. Oh shit. Suddenly felt like I was underwater at 130ft on air...

It was raining, storming..... thunder and lightning tearing up the skies when I tore those two lines (friend doing the same and accompanying me).

anyway I walk outside, into the unknown, towards the sidewalk... take one look down the street and think... "SHIIT." this was as mentally scrambling as peaking on 2 hits of that FIRE needlepoint. Probably tripping even harder.

The whole road, and lights appeared almost as a flat plane. No distance. I could reach out and touch any object. I couldn't see anyone, or anything.. but I feared something was there. And I didn't feel like wandering out into a dark road when I couldn't really SEE on a dissociative. I felt best to play it safe, in case I was REALLY somewhere else. I walked back inside, and then out to the deck and looked off at some sweet reflections on some water. Just kind of stared at that and let my perception TWIST around for like 10 minutes.... THEN I ventured out onto my accompanied stroll around the area. 

Trees were fun to watch as they moved past. I felt very connected with the ground, and felt the energy of the earth, and trees and wind... I could feel people down the road in their houses and the energy of their lives and paths.

As we were walking, we saw this light, and joked it was a UFO. It kind of looked like a star, two stars because we couldn't focus our eyes. Then we heard it making a noise... and realized it was a plane..... then it FLEW so loud over our heads about 4000 feet up it seemed.. under the storm clouds.... the light was soooo bright and the noise was so loud. It passed over our heads and disappeared.... me and my buddy looked at each other like, "was that just real?"  It was totally a plane, but still intense on K.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow ... that is unbelievable that YOU got so much out of 2 two 30mg lines.
Good for You brother. This looked like nice and 'safe' study.
Thank YOU for 'painting' us this picture.

Where do you get this ket from ?


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 27, 2011)

I just got the MXE yesterday (which most of my friends LOVED, I tried it again, and it didn't agree with me as much, was still nowhere as good as real K when it was at it's best, NO WHERE NEAR AS GOOD)
I also just got the gram of supposedly BOMB ASS ket. He said it was the top 3 batches he's had in the 12 years he has been slaning (I hope that wasn't an exaggeration, but for some reason, I trust his word a lot!) He said it was extra sedating, and it lets you keep hold of that hyperspace better than most other K batches he's gotten. 

I WILL be testing this K with my friend later (in an hour or so). My friend did 25mg of MXE earlier today (the one who will be experimenting with the BOMB Ket I just got, which looks sooo nice, I am praying it's as good as I think it is..), but he didn't get too much effect, so he obviously has a higher than average dissociative tolerance as he has used DXM a lot in his past.. I am hoping we have a great time.. ( I am almost certain we will have an amazing time)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 27, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Wow ... that is unbelievable that YOU got so much out of 2 two 30mg lines.
> Good for You brother. This looked like nice and 'safe' study.
> Thank YOU for 'painting' us this picture.
> 
> Where do you get this ket from ?



This little rabbit came and dropped it in my cubby next to my crayons one day when I wasn't looking 


And yeah, definitely felt that 60mg. Like hard. Then again I have no tolerance!
Everything felt very numb, which I didn't like so much... but the twisted perception was something to behold. I love that kind of stuff.


----------



## Haddaway (Jul 27, 2011)

I just did a 11mg allergy dose snort of the K today, then 30, then 60, then 70, then 110. My friend did 20mg, then a 40mg snort. (earlier) I just did another 100mg K line and 100mg IM k injection..


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 27, 2011)

and away he goes. hahahaha.


----------



## ridebmx1213 (Jul 28, 2011)

first time i did K i did a line about the size of my pinky..i will NEVER do K again haha.

i thought i was flying around dead.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 28, 2011)

ridebmx1213 said:


> first time i did K i did a line about the size of my pinky..i will NEVER do K again haha.
> 
> i thought i was flying around dead.


Ya .. You did not prepare for an OUT of Body Experience .... and total Time vortex !
Such experience might be very scary if YOU are not into Astral Projecting. =)
Should have done some research on safety and proper dosing.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Ya .. You did not prepare for an OUT of Body Experience .... and total Time vortex !
> Such experience might be very scary if YOU are not into flying out of your body. =)
> Should have done some research on safety in dosing.



id have to say that ALL drugs you must research before taking it on....

but i feel this goes most important with K.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 28, 2011)

i couldnt agree more brothers. its power is unmistakable.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 28, 2011)

hehehehehe!~!!!!!!!!


I have angels watching over me.

I got me some *K*athryn back in possession.

this time BBQ shall not be FOOLISH and keep powders in his wallet.

reports will be up soon...

=)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 29, 2011)

Did YOU find that wallet Q ?
Where was IT ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 29, 2011)

I did NOT find it...
but SOMEONE found it for ME!!!!
View attachment 1711168

God Bless.
and MUCH LOVE <3


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2011)

good karma   love it.


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jul 30, 2011)

You haven't experienced K till you do a 200mg line


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 30, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> Ya .. You did not prepare for an OUT of Body Experience .... and total Time vortex !
> Such experience might be very scary if YOU are not into Astral Projecting. =)
> Should have done some research on safety and proper dosing.


Ahhhh how much i love astral projecting... Starting to get to the point where i do it in my sleep on a very regular basis... Score!!!


The other night i had a dream that my roomate walked in and handed me a hit of NP and was like eat this.. I ate it and started tripping out sac... I have always been one to say that frying almost feels like im half way asleep. I was so confused that i couldnt tell if i was actually frying or if i was just dreaming about frying. It felt so real that the next morning i asked my roomate if she really did give it to me... Of coarse she didnt, but it was so real. An awesome free trip haha.



BTW verde awesome report bro... Like you, i seem to have a very low tolerance to it.. Makes me happy though


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> You haven't experienced K till you do a 200mg line



yeah i know  

i say you haven't experienced mushrooms until you can see your life as one independent moment, out of body. That's still the last time I've done mushrooms  ....taking your comment into consideration... I think I will play in the sand on the beach before I walk out into the ocean


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah im honestly good on the 200mg lines for the moment.. Maybe one day. At this point just a couple decent bumps have me flying and floating all over everywhere...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 30, 2011)

try 60mg... to me the come on is almost like slamming 10 shots in 10 seconds.

Then it cools down to some very trippy shit. Very enjoyable overall though, if you enjoyed the 2 hour HARD peak of 2NP's


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh trust me i do haha.

Ive actually done between 80-100 mg bumps of K as well. To be honest i think 80mg is my sweet spot at the moment. Epic! Yes i completely agree with the 10 shots in 10 seconds on the up come.. It's not to long till you completely melt though.. at that point it is nothing like booze haha. 


I do enjoy myself some NP. 2 is a fun peak, 3 is an overwhelming peak haha. I swear i peaked hard for close to 10 hours when i ate those 3 at once.. Gnarly!


----------



## Tenner (Jul 30, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> You haven't experienced K till you do a 200mg line


Taken into concideration  

I love your avatar by the way thats just awesome!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

bumped this with a bump


shits good


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 31, 2011)

so how the fuck do you all handle that horrible drip from K??

or if you get into a K hole do you not even notice it??


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 31, 2011)

I fucking hate railing shit, normally i will avoid it at all cost. But with K I never thought it was to bad... In fact, i kinda find it satisfying lol.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

I quite enjoy the drip from K actually. Its best to just accept it as part of the ritual  

But man K really seemd to burn my nose. Do you guys get that? That would be my main complaint. When I had that hefty go with it I had bloody stuff in my nose in the morning but that didn`t hurt.

The last time I bumped up to 150 or something several days ago I swear the bump felt like someone had sandpapered the inside of my nose and the K was table salt being snorted onto it. Any idea why this was? A one off thing, sniffing burns a tiny bit normally but the last burn made my face go really awkward and eyes watering lol


----------



## Michael Phelps (Jul 31, 2011)

Never experienced a burning sensation from it... I think it's actually probably the smoothest thing ive ever put up my nose...


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Never experienced a burning sensation from it... I think it's actually probably the smoothest thing ive ever put up my nose...


I`m gonna guess my nose is a little sensitive and wasn`t too happy from the last sesh then  Its the smoothest thing for me too but just not that once  

I keep thinking the taste is something like vanilla icecream but with artificial flavouring


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 31, 2011)

do you really astral travel or are you kidding? always been interested...


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> do you really astral travel or are you kidding? always been interested...


Oh yes you do, no kidding  

You do have to be in the khole dose range though


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 31, 2011)

interesting. I have lost the ability to determine my location on high doses of LSD. Never astral projected to my knowledge. Although you're on k and dissorientated, can you accomplish things in the projection? i.e. touching a door knob at the courthouse, taking back papers, etc... sorry I am very new to this aspect.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 31, 2011)

Could I fly to my car and get my cellphone?


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> interesting. I have lost the ability to determine my location on high doses of LSD. Never astral projected to my knowledge. Although you're on k and dissorientated, can you accomplish things in the projection? i.e. touching a door knob at the courthouse, taking back papers, etc... sorry I am very new to this aspect.


You need to ask the elders that, I`m not that much of a space cowboy  I`m curious to see what others have to say! 

I`ll give it my best shot.. (for your knowledge I have sniffed about a gram of this stuff in my life) 

While floating around in K-land I didn`t feel a body. Your morphing, travelling, viewing, spinning etc but to me there wasn`t this sense of physicality. It felt like I was a conciousness floating around. The term to use for description gets very blurred here for me, which one do you prefer... spirit, conciousness, energy ball, soul... its all pointing to the same thing to me, whats within us. If my soul is controlling this physical body now and I was to take K, I would lose control of the body and slowly retract right to what I am. The travel takes place in this form but maybe some people are harder locked in to their physical identity and may be able to preserve it better in the K-land, I don`t know. 

I do recall feeling more of a body while speaking to an entity though. The entity was representing the self concious side of me so body language did have to play a part there. So I`m guessing if it needs to play a part over all your trip then your going to have a physical body all the way... I`m no psychologist!

Explained this to someone by saying think of a very crazy abstract dream and imagine multiplying that with a factor of 2 to 5 depending on how twisted your dreams normally are. Make this one where a dissociative "sorts you out" and the dream no longer has a sense of body in it. It has similar properties to a dream, your not moving, your in your mind etc but something is strictly different which is the chemical playing its role and it plays its role good  To this soup of an idea, add an element of indirect control, an ability to shape your path. Nothing too in control you can`t stop and start things, you can guide things!

But now I`m confusing myself because the friend of mine who got given an anaesthetic dose of K in the ambulance (he broke 37 bones or something crazy like that) said he had an outer body experience where he was in the terminator movie and lived the final fight scene where the liquid metal robot and arnold end up in the lava. This had a correlation between the metal parts that would of had to be put into him as bone supports he said. 

Your best off experiencing this yourself though. If you were to do a 1/4 of a khole in dose you would understand me better still. Dissociative anaesthetic is a bizzare amazing combination, grace on its existance!


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> Could I fly to my car and get my cellphone?


/delete car, cellphone

/add inner world, amazing ideas

Answer: Yes


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

kaitlyn keeeping me company again over here


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> kaitlyn keeeping me company again over here


Your loving that stuff aren`t you 

Theres a real element of comfort to that stuff and a real element of anti-depression!

Feel the anti depressive side of it yet? The anti stress anti bad thoughts part, whatever you name it  It follows onto the next 2-3 days for me when I go over 100 in a night I think


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

im digging the discussion... discussing such things after you try them blows your mind

like "oh yeah! yeah I know! totally!"

that has been my inner thought comment to the last 15 posts above me


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Your loving that stuff aren`t you
> 
> Theres a real element of comfort to that stuff and a real element of anti-depression!
> 
> Feel the anti depressive side of it yet? The anti stress anti bad thoughts part, whatever you name it  It follows onto the next 2-3 days for me when I go over 100 in a night I think


I don't know... Such substances don't really mess with my mood when I'm OFF... I just feel good when i'm ON [them] 

Perhaps my brain is different though. I used to think I was schizophrenic, then I realized I was thinking of someone else!


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I don't know... Such substances don't really mess with my mood when I'm OFF... I just feel good when i'm ON [them]
> 
> Perhaps my brain is different though. I used to think I was schizophrenic, then I realized I was thinking of someone else!


Haha I thought I was schitz too, I even asked my mom and she was like I don`t think you are lol 

By the way, in your own time after your familiar with what this stuff does just keep bumping away, great things will happen  

No rush though, you will want to see more eventually


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

It was a poorly delivered joke


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

*Students paid £250 for having a ketamine jab*

*Students were paid £250 to be injected with horse tranquilliser ketamine as part of a psychiatric study, it has been revealed.
*

Read more

One PhD student who took part in the study at Cambridge University described the experience as &#8216;disturbing&#8217; and &#8216;scary&#8217;. 

&#8216;After they increased the dose, I began to hallucinate,&#8217; she said.
&#8216;It made me feel scared. &#8216;It felt like the bed was floating up and I felt very disorientated.
&#8216;I couldn&#8217;t find my way to the bathroom. It was quite disturbing. I needed the money at the time and I wouldn&#8217;t do it again.&#8217; 

£250 for a hygenic clean legal ketamine jab? LUCKY BASTARDS!!! Thats like free drugs and free drug money for the whole academic year................ lol
The comments are hillarious though  

​


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> It was a poorly delivered joke


I thought I got you, you said you thought you were schitz but then you realised that was a someone else you were thinking of, which is a sign of schitzophrenia anyways right? 

So basicly in this story you think your schitz you concluded your not but you are schitz after all 

And you live happily ever after


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jul 31, 2011)

where do i sign up? haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I thought I got you, you said you thought you were schitz but then you realised that was a someone else you were thinking of, which is a sign of schitzophrenia anyways right?
> 
> So basicly in this story you think your schitz you concluded your not but you are schitz after all
> 
> And you live happily ever after



Like it's one of my other personalites... one of the voices in my head is a skitzo... but not me!  thank _gosh_.


----------



## Tenner (Jul 31, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> where do i sign up? haha.


Man seriously went to a meningitus vaccine thing and doing that. 6 visits approx 20 min each 3 jabs. Your immune to meningitus (which is tested on 3000 people before you) and get paid around £200 for your time. 

And I thought this was cool lol


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 1, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> so how the fuck do you all handle that horrible drip from K??
> 
> or if you get into a K hole do you not even notice it??


Brother Q
If you get the type of Product which looks like little shards ....
The trick is to break UP the compound into as fine powder YOU can.
I actually have a little Mallet that I use for this purpose.







Once the substance is finely crushed ...
As YOU Insufflate .... it will travel UP (as it is lighter in this form)
Through your nasal cavity .... *coating the inner part of your lungs ... and not falling down your throat ...*







*From there ... it gets absorbed by blood ... and it becomes reactive ... NO drip.*
Obviously this is taking into consideration that we are working with similar compound and not a variant.
Some K on the market is actually _baked of from liquid_ .... and assumes a different physical form ... 'flake like' ... not shard like ...
In such form ... it might be adulterated .... hence I would never buy it myself. Unless it is liquid and I bake it myself to remove water.

With this method (crushing it to fine powder) I personally experience minimal drip ... U also do not loose any product ... to your stomach ... (shards will tend to wanna fall down your throat because of the weight ... hence giving you a nasty drip)


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 1, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Your loving that stuff aren`t you
> 
> Theres a real element of comfort to that stuff and a real element of anti-depression!
> 
> Feel the anti depressive side of it yet? The anti stress anti bad thoughts part, whatever you name it  It follows onto the next 2-3 days for me when I go over 100 in a night I think


I love the Anti Depressive side of it... Like i said a few pages back. I think they should open up a K line for all the manically depressed people out their...


----------



## Michael Phelps (Aug 1, 2011)

Good info puff... Never tried smashing it up even more..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 1, 2011)

ahhhh. understand now! =D

and PFR...i thought you were a PC guy.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 1, 2011)

I am ... a computer dude !
I would never own a MAC as I do not like to function withing a controlled system ... (I am always ON the outside looking IN)
I do not believe in pre-set limitations ... _according to what ONE might be able to afford_ ... (that is the only issue I have with Apple)
I am also a Photoshop Enthusiast ...
Copy/Paste/Resize/Warp .... and YOU have anything inside those monitors .... YOU might like ... (as per the picture above)
Takes seconds ... look closer ...

If YOU would have a PC ... I would set YOU up with ALL the filters YOU might need .... Gratis
Just so YOU might develop your ART !


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 1, 2011)

I take a razor to it on a glass surface these days... get it realll fine


like zero drip... works way better, more immediate.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;UeCQGPoDowI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeCQGPoDowI&feature=related[/video]

...............






Bump !


----------



## Tenner (Aug 1, 2011)

BUMP! 

ummmm.... tenchar!!


----------



## shmow52 (Aug 1, 2011)

what are your guy's opinions on giving k to someone who is having an uncomfortable trip? for the inexperienced and experienced. it always mellows me out.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 2, 2011)

If the Tripper is un experienced ... with K ...
I do not think _adding more crazy to a crazy situation_ ... is the way to go ever !


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2011)

I would have to agree with the above sentiment 

Don't want weird things getting weirder.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah I tried that recently and had super strong looping for the duration of the K's effects.

I just laid down after, but it didn't bring ease to any mental anguish.


----------



## shmow52 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I would have to agree with the above sentiment
> 
> Don't want weird things getting weirder.


 haha i know a couple people that refer to k as "the wierd." lol


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh I forgot to post this. It has been sitting in my 'finished documents' folder on my PC for about 6 days now.



Ellis Dee said:


> This is a comprehensive report on the effects during the first trials with ketamine. For those that don't know ketamine is a NMDA antagonist, things ranging from ketamine to PCP to opiates like, meperdine and methadone, to nitrous oxide, and back again to the class called the arylcyclohexylamines. Some of these drugs, in the arylcyclohexylamine class, exhibit a response on opiate receptors often promoting 'euphoric-intent' in the user. However the drugs undesirable effects felt only at large doses are likely to deter from overuse of such substances; this is not always the case as with any drug of potential abuse.
> 
> The first experiment of the drug was performed immediately after receiving it, a visual inspection of the sugar like powder to check for finer particles that could allude to adulteration. Nothing of significance was found.
> 
> ...


Part Two: Coming Soon....


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 2, 2011)

Nicely Done !!
Mr Man !
Hats OFf !

Erowid worthy !!


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

What a fantastic primate!!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Aug 2, 2011)

great report. im gonna have to try the shower things next time i do sum K. i wonder how crazy it would feel to get sum head while on ketamine? haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2011)

Ellis you are lucky with your significant other!

I'm yet to combine psychadelics and romance.

Sorry about your dishes


----------



## shmow52 (Aug 2, 2011)

idk about k and head... k kinda numbs your whole body, doesn't really fell too special imo...


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it probably depends on whether your circumcised or not. 

Thanks Sr.V


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know how I feel about my initials being so close to such a conclusion  




head on lsd... now..... thats something....


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

Maybe I should have made two posts.


----------



## daddyganga (Aug 2, 2011)

advice needed any 1 here


----------



## Ellis Dee (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah, post ur Q's.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2011)

Ellis Dee said:


> Maybe I should have made two posts.


nahh let people think your talking to me


----------



## daddyganga (Aug 2, 2011)

its about a grow not lsd tho im 4 weeks inn to bud using nft tray hydroponics with a 600 watt light n my leave are falling off every day there a big handful of large and small fan leaves also i couldn't get to reservoir to do ph in 1 pant n that has gone light green with some burnt fan leaves will that heal it self n affect my buds the ph was 4 n half when i d finally fought my way past my buds 2 measure it lol is it norm for the leaves 2 come off in this quantity and will they stop falling off at a certain time plz advise as i lost my first attempt a fww months ago dued 2 being 2 hot but temps is perfect


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 2, 2011)

LOL wrong thread buddy.... go to the hydro section, or the newbie section....

most people in here are hardly able to use their computers

i mean this in the nicest way possible


----------



## daddyganga (Aug 2, 2011)

i just looked for the last mail sent lol have a good night people n n a good trip is the best buz ever


----------



## midwest reefer (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> great report. im gonna have to try the shower things next time i do sum K. i wonder how crazy it would feel to get sum head while on ketamine? haha.


I think that would be very crazy depending on the dose. I have a habit of thinking of my girlfriend when I hug my pillow. 

I was on some K and I hugged my pillow. There were 2 scenes in my mind. One was intensely eating pussy and one was to do with eating Scotch broth



Do you have any idea how fucking weird this was? 

(don`t mean to say this isn`t going to work you should totally go for it )


----------



## philbfire (Aug 3, 2011)

K just been made class a in India which is where most of it comes from so it's pretty hard to get hold of now


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Aug 3, 2011)

hells yea tenner. im totally gonna have to try it. i just hope i dont start thinkin about soup too. haha. i love me a good brocolli/cheddar soup though so who knows right.


----------



## Tenner (Aug 3, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> hells yea tenner. im totally gonna have to try it. i just hope i dont start thinkin about soup too. haha. i love me a good brocolli/cheddar soup though so who knows right.


It`l probs be a tad different when a girls actually there tho, she will propably get your attention right back anyway


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Oct 15, 2014)

got myself a new batch of some anesket.
i know i said before i will not ever put any salts in my nose ever again...but i take that back because i feel ketamine is a very sacred chemical that can benefit the user if used correctly with intention.

*KETAMINE TRIP REPORT:*
"think of the universe as a giant computer"

*dosage* - 250 mgs - 300 mgs white powder, anesket medical grade ketamine - Insufflated

*duration* - about 90 minutes

*setting* - bedroom while in deep meditation while listening to a great playlist put together for the occasion

*music playlist:* Soul Blood - Alice Spacedoll, dive - tycho, awareness - kalya scintilla, on a good day - oceanlab, morning focus - templo, spectral processor - androcell, solar prayers (bird of prey remix) - desert dwellers, and Light Ocean Blue - Entheogenic

~~~~~~~ i love myself a good k hole session to look deep into my brain. I consider them a way to have a trip without getting super loaded on acid that can prolong a trip but everyone is different. I highly recommend meditating with ketamine especially if it is at a high dosage and really good quality Kittie Kats. i enjoy anesket or preset, if available.

*The trip -----
0 - 5 minutes in:*
i snorted the above said dosage through my right nostril. After i turned off the lights, drank some water to wash the drip down, put in my headphones and started the above listed playlist, layed back and _*listen*_ed...
Always when i start a k hole session, i feel like i am in a dentist office. Probably because of past experiences while getting a cavity filled with nitrous oxide used as an anesthetic, like a flashback of sorts. Nitrous is very similar to k holes but of course way different . Cognition was normal at this point

*10 - 15 minutes after Insufflation:*
I always know i got enough into my system when after i snort the dose, i feel like something big is about to come on even though i do not feel the Ketamine's effects yet. My heart beat starts to speed up slightly and i feel a sense of comfort and an ease of any negative emotions. My upper lip becomes numb while i can feel my face start to get numb following. I start to hear a high pitch tone, very similar to a dmt OM tone while in a deemster trip but maybe a bit lower. The tone kept getting louder as the Ketamine took hold. I knew i took enough because i felt like i was on a rollercoaster, creeping up the first high drop. slowly and slowly as it came on, i knew i was in for a ride. I was very excited at this point. My "normal" mental actions are starting to be altered.

~~~i always know i got into this sacred thinking space when i start to have profound visions and synchronicities. Most k hole visions are not your typical visual like with lsd, mushrooms, or dmt....they are more surreal and dream like. Kind of like watching a realistic movie or film such as planet earth. containing dreamscapes, overhead birds eye view of actual places, visions of flying through the air over mountains, bodies of water, acres of land...etc.

Sometimes my sessions are hit or miss, "hit" meaning that the experience can be very pleasant with profound/powerful visuals, feelings of getting propelled through a tunnel that feel beyond blissful/leaving my physical body, very thought provoking, a very meaningful spiritual experience, insightful, and at times i believe to have communicated with divine beings that are higher than myself, God, extraterrestrials, and basically all information that is light/creation.
and when i say "miss" i mean having an experience that was not as visual, not as meaningful, no contact with alien like beings, sometimes contact with them but they show me a harsh unwanted dark lesson that i did not want but still shows me something i needed to learn. also having unpleasant effects such as irritated nasal cavities that distract me from the trip/thoughts.

*20 - 40 minutes into the session:*
i feel like i tapped into the universal consciousness of everyone and everything. I say this because i feel like i am thinking other people's thoughts/views that are connected to Me. i have a strong feeling of contentment, realizations without any fear, certain things that have been bothering me in my life at the time were put at ease and helped me bring this sense of comfort back into my sober self after the session, i felt like i communicated with my higher self (Goddess/God) to bring about said comfort that shook a certain fear away from me, very big moment of clarity, very pleasant/interesting/synchronized visions/visuals that connected with my trip & life, felt an extremely blissful body high that made me say "i feel like my fingers just sucked my hands away", and i chanted some mantras and spoke a few blessings out loud for the universe to hear such as "bless my roommates/friends, i love each of them, bless everyone and everything", and had a profound sense of awareness that brought about comfort, ease, fearless intentions, and clarity.

*45 - 90 minutes into the session:*
im out of the hole now but still having visuals and body high. Very high still both on the ketamine and mentally, i am content with the experience and now have time to reminisce. My right nasal cavity at this point is a little irritated but i was so happy with the outcome of the trip that i didn't really care. My right nostril was dripping and my right eye was crying tears of joy. Probably from the irritated sinuses and the experience i just had. All the fear that i have built up from my life the past 6 months had died and ceased due to the interaction with my inner voice aka intuition or God as i like to call it. I was tired about 75 minutes in and could feel the k wearing off, still very content and knew i was gunna sleep very well. which i did.





i awoke the next day with no hangover and felt blissed out from the afterglow.
Very grateful for this experience due to how much it helped my fear struggles and how pleasant the trip was. bless it.

it is very hard and difficult to describe the visions/visuals i had because they relate to my life in a profound, individual way.
i look forward to my next session and i will do my best to record my research.
i will be doing it in a sensory deprivation chamber 

i hope you all enjoy this trip report and gain something from it.
i love you all
until next time.... <3


----------



## Skuxx (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice report BBQ. You did a great job describing a lot of aspects, especially the come on. I haven't done it in a long time but reading that refreshed my memory a little


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2014)

i snort,i snort,snort !snort !snort!!!!
i end up in the grand-fucking-canyon on k-holes...
then..
i snort,and snort.snort!snort!snort!


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 16, 2014)

i am the great k-holio!!
 do you have kbumps for my nose hole?
wwwwwaaaaahhhhhwwwooooo...
k-hole-a whack-ola


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jul 19, 2015)

meow !!!!


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 31, 2016)

So is Puffer Fish on to something here???? 

Who here has actually taken a "k hole" dose and meditated with it ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jun 1, 2016)

Who here has expereinced having a near death experience 
and / or profound, meaningful experiences with ketamine ?

I know I am not the only human being that experiences these things...


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)

*




*
*HAPPY NATIONAL MEDITATION DAY ! ! ! !*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## WildCard008 (Apr 24, 2017)

what's a k hole ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Apr 24, 2017)

WildCard008 said:


> what's a k hole ?


its the experience that happens when once takes 100 - 200 mgs of ketamine.


----------

